# Borderlands 2 GOTY MP and Co-Op Discussion



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

OK so lot many of us have recently ordered Borderlands GOTY Edition and so wanted to start game together in Co-Op. So this thread is basically dedicated for that very purpose. Please Share your views here about the game Co-Op part and we arrange the Co-Op sessions from this thread itself as discussing that in Main Thread would be inappropriate.

*assets1.ignimgs.com/vid/thumbnails/user/2012/09/14/ImageCoOp.jpg

Please discuss all the Co-Op and MP part here in this thread. 

Here is my steam id - *Gameranand*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is the List of Fellow members who are currently playing the game

[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGhHY2ZrUmNJMlpWeFRpMUQ2ejlLYnc[/gs]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

Me up for co-op too as well, as soon as i get the game from flipkart that is.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Placed Order.
ETA 22nd? 


> Transit time is adjusted for a holiday on 20th Oct (Sunday).


Lazy fcks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Well mine ETA is 28th but I am okay with it. 



Piyush said:


> Me up for co-op too as well, as soon as i get the game from flipkart that is.



I can do Co-Op during exams also but only for 1 or 2 hrs to get my head straight.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

We should start co-op with a new game
3 lvl 50+ chars and a lvl 1 gameranand will be imba


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I can do Co-Op during exams also but only for 1 or 2 hrs to get my head straight.



haha its fine as all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 18, 2013)

Add me on steam..link in my signature

i will get my copy on Monday because i was refreshing the flipkart page and after a while it showed in stock


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Well FK is sure getting a lot of customers. Courtesy to us.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 18, 2013)

can someone explain or post a link to some article on how exactly the co op works...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> can someone explain or post a link to some article on how exactly the co op works...



This might help.

Borderlands 2 Co-Op FAQ


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 18, 2013)

i have also ordered the game ll have game befor 22nd i m also up for co-op add me on steam (id in Sig.)
Thank you <3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/5BuV5aG.jpg
Damn.They are not lazy fcks it seems
I may get it by tomo


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> We should start co-op with a new game
> 3 lvl 50+ chars and a lvl 1 gameranand will be imba



how about a duel? lv 61 gunzerker with bee shield & dual wield norfleet against a lv 1 player. will be fun


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll start playing as soon as new graphic cards are released  [Maybe october maybe january maybe november maybe december  ]

EDIT:

Just recieved Boderlands 2 from flipkart 
[But sadly i havent bought a graphic card yet so i wont be able to play it  ]
Proof that it's the steam version


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

BC its showing "out for delivery" since 10:40 AM


----------



## rapusa (Oct 19, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I'll start playing as soon as new graphic cards are released



Same Here  , Will get my game copy and new rig parts in 4 days but still waiting for new GPU .

BTW I ordered this game after looking all posts here , but how is this game ? Is it fps game like Counter strike. CS is the only FPS game I played and thats long time ago.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

rapusa said:


> Same Here  , Will get my game copy and new rig parts in 4 days but still waiting for new GPU .
> 
> BTW *I ordered this game after looking all posts here , but how is this game ? Is it fps game like Counter strike. CS is the only FPS game I played and thats long time ago*.



Yes this is FPS
There are a total of 6 characters you can play,and each character has this one special ability,Like for gunzerker it is "Gunzerk"(Which basically lets you draw out ANY 2 guns and increased health regen)
also this game has 87 bazilion + guns.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

rapusa said:


> Same Here  , Will get my game copy and new rig parts in 4 days but still waiting for new GPU .
> 
> BTW I ordered this game after looking all posts here , but how is this game ? Is it fps game like Counter strike. CS is the only FPS game I played and thats long time ago.



Read some reviews and see some gameplay videos if you want. Game is a FPS+RPG.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 19, 2013)

Got my Copy from Flipkart just now


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2013)

rapusa said:


> BTW I ordered this game after looking all posts here , but how is this game ? Is it fps game like Counter strike. CS is the only FPS game I played and thats long time ago.



ever played Diablo or Torchlight? give them guns and you got Borderlands 2. just first person view and way more fun.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2013)

buying for all dlcs is worth it? i already own base game.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2013)

those who have B2 or the GOTY, better start with the kills: Borderlands 2 Loot Hunt. I don't know if the cash prize is valid here but you are bound to get quality loot early in the game.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> buying for all dlcs is worth it? i already own base game.



YES.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a noob question here. Irrespective of whether I install the game via disks, or redeem the code and claim the game on steam, I should be able to play with players in co-op who have it on steam/direct install from disks right? 
Basically what I'm asking is if I install it via steam can I play with others who have installed directly from the discs(and vice versa)?


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 19, 2013)

sam said:


> those who have B2 or the GOTY, better start with the kills: Borderlands 2 Loot Hunt. I don't know if the cash prize is valid here but you are bound to get quality loot early in the game.
> 
> .


 Cash n physical price are only for usa sadly


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I have a noob question here. Irrespective of whether I install the game via disks, or redeem the code and claim the game on steam, I should be able to play with players in co-op who have it on steam/direct install from disks right?
> Basically what I'm asking is if I install it via steam can I play with others who have installed directly from the discs(and vice versa)?



yup..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

Still haven't delivered yet.
They are Lazy fcks indeed


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2013)

I can join too.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

The game is now out of stock now 

Any other source to get this, my 2 friends are also in queue to get this game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> The game is now out of stock now
> 
> Any other source to get this, my 2 friends are also in queue to get this game.



its available on ebay.in but the seller is new i think


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> The game is now out of stock now
> 
> Any other source to get this, my 2 friends are also in queue to get this game.



Well it shows that we are quite strong community. Many orders were from out community itself.
Anyway on ebay its available. See the Borderlands 2 thread, there were two sellers for this game IIRC.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 19, 2013)

how many copies do you guys think were sold on Flipkart?

i am just curious


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how many copies do you guys think were sold on Flipkart?
> 
> i am just curious



I guess 15-20 more or less.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I guess 15-20 more or less.



No man , thats too low . I know approx 15 of my friend who brought it . I am guessing that it must have been sold atleast 500 copies because of that price tag .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> No man , thats too low . I know approx 15 of my friend who brought it . I am guessing that it must have been sold atleast 500 copies because of that price tag .



I am talking about our known TDF friends.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am talking about our known TDF friends.



oh  . This is one of the most popular coop game here , which i dont like it .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am talking about our known TDF friends.



lol i was asking about overall copies sold and i was too thinking around 500....


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 20, 2013)

Can it be traded outside india? Is it Region free ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

iittopper said:


> oh  . This is one of the most popular coop game here , which i dont like it .



You don't like it. Thats strange.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Can it be traded outside india? Is it Region free ?



Nope. It's region locked. [Obviously] Also written on the CD with which it came.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

Flipkart said:
			
		

> Undelivered Vehicle Breakdown


 
wtf?

@People who got BL2 GOTY : is the box the standard el-cheapo flimsy cardboard box or is it a plastic DVD case?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> wtf?
> 
> @People who got BL2 GOTY : is the box the standard el-cheapo flimsy cardboard box or is it a plastic DVD case?



I wish they just give me the damn keys. I'll download the game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> wtf?
> 
> @People who got BL2 GOTY : is the box the standard el-cheapo flimsy cardboard box or is it a plastic DVD case?



what is this???


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> wtf?
> 
> @People who got BL2 GOTY : is the box the standard el-cheapo flimsy cardboard box or is it a plastic DVD case?



Cheap thin cardboard box. Obviously they can't afford a plastic case [already giving it so cheap]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

Stock is back 

BTW* Kaushik*, you were the frst one to review this deal . 
Read your review, nice


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 20, 2013)

Flipkart said:


> Undelivered Vehicle Breakdown


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


>



Usme hasne ki kya baat hai.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> BTW* Kaushik*, you were the frst one to review this deal .
> Read your review, nice



just tried to sum it up while keeping it as short as possible.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> wtf?



 thats their style of saying "you'll get your copy late".


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

So sad Commander, I thought you were getting the copy on Monday. I guess you just need to wait a little longer.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So sad Commander, I thought you were getting the copy on *Monday*. I guess you just need to wait a little longer.



I will 
You will get yours on the 28th right?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I will
> You will get yours on the 28th right?



OK Well lets see who gets it first.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone getting before 23rd?


----------



## Jripper (Oct 20, 2013)

No status updates for 2 days. Its showing in transit to kolkata since 18th -__- Lazy bums.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Anyone getting before 23rd?



Me.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Me.



I mean what was the expected date for your delivery?
Mine is saying 23rd. But its already in ghaziabad warehouse. So may be I can get it a bit early


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I mean what was the expected date for your delivery?
> Mine is saying 23rd. But its already in ghaziabad warehouse. So may be I can get it a bit early


22nd is the expected delivery date.
The game has already reached "Panvel Hub" which is around 1Hrs distance from where i live(Kharghar)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

So I am the only one who they left in ashes.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

My expected day was 23rd but i got it on 19th  [Ysday] 

[But i cant play ]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> My expected day was 23rd but i got it on 19th  [Ysday]
> 
> [But i cant play ]



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
podium position secured by AcidBase



Faun said:


> I can join too.



And lets finish it this time


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

We should kill Terra first


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Usme hasne ki kya baat hai.



laughing at the excuse they are giving..


----------



## Jripper (Oct 21, 2013)

Expected date is 22nd but hasn't yet reached hub closest to my location -_- Damn they are pissing me off.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

It reached  
Installing now


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> It reached
> Installing now



U won


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

What if,
4 people play lvl 61 Axtons(with double-gun,rocketpod turrets x 2)


I will start a new game as Mechromancer


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2013)

I chose my first charachter as Zero. His Sniper + Shotgun Combo = Instakill almost every time. [They are insta kill on their own for weaker enemies too]

Can some one explain me the Difference between Single Player and Multi Player or are they integrated?

Also i can swap anyguns from my backpack to my pockets? [for example when ammo is over?]


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What if,
> 4 people play lvl 61 Axtons(with double-gun,rocketpod turrets x 2)
> 
> 
> I will start a new game as Mechromancer



i will also get my copy today so lets play after 7 today?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i will also get my copy today so lets play after 7 today?



okay.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I chose my first charachter as Zero. His Sniper + Shotgun Combo = Instakill almost every time. [They are insta kill on their own for weaker enemies too]



Zer0 can be tricky. Invest in his melee skills and couple it with Flame of Firehawk shield for one nasty combo.



ACidBaseD said:


> Can some one explain me the Difference between Single Player and Multi Player or are they integrated?



1 player starts a mission, other join him. everyone get XP and loot from dead enemies. quest reward goes to the one who started the mission. more players = more enemies or boss will have more health.



ACidBaseD said:


> Also i can swap anyguns from my backpack to my pockets? [for example when ammo is over?]



yes.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> What if,
> 4 people play lvl 61 Axtons(with double-gun,rocketpod turrets x 2)



Matrix Revolution's dock fights.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2013)

Zero is a boring charachter? I haven't tried other and he is only level 3 so should i change my character now?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Zero is a boring charachter? I haven't tried other and he is only level 3 so should i change my character now?



i meant B0re skill (and his entire sniper skill tree) which almost always instant kill enemies of any level. but his biggest problem being no proper health regeneration. if you plan to use zer0, stick to him and master his skills, specially melee. other classes will feel really easy.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2013)

sam said:


> i meant B0re skill (and his entire sniper skill tree) which almost always instant kill enemies of any level. but his biggest problem being no proper health regeneration. if you plan to use zer0, stick to him and master his skills, specially melee. other classes will feel really easy.



Melee Skill? There's only one way to melee attack [by pressing V]? Or can i get swords and replace them in guns inventory slots? [That Cool sword which was showed in the starting trailer of the game.. i want that ]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Melee Skill? There's only one way to melee attack [by pressing V]? Or can i get swords and replace them in guns inventory slots? [That Cool sword which was showed in the starting trailer of the game.. i want that ]



I think he means "Melee Skill tree".It it the rightmost tree in your skill menu
It gives you lifesteal and a melee override later on


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 21, 2013)

Got my copy within 14 hours of ordering 
BTW, do we need to have played single player 1st or we can directly start off with co-op
I did read somewhere that starting with co-op u will miss all the cut scenes and therefore u will not grasp the humor in the game :S


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Got my copy within 14 hours of ordering
> BTW, do we need to have played single player 1st or we can directly start off with co-op
> I did read somewhere that starting with co-op u will miss all the cut scenes and therefore u will not grasp the humor in the game :S



you can directly start in CO-OP


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2013)

Received my copy too


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 21, 2013)

Guys install it fast  we shd start playing it from today


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Expected date is 22nd but hasn't yet reached hub closest to my location -_- Damn they are pissing me off.



Same here.


----------



## rapusa (Oct 21, 2013)

Expected date was 23 but I got game and new rig part today 
But can't play yet as courier boy didn't deliver cabinet (My last piece for new rig ), he will deliver it tomorrow as it was too big for him to handle alone.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

I cant even play for 5 mins in peace 
Laptop overheats and shutsdown.
@Acid:Sorry


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I cant even play for 5 mins in peace
> Laptop overheats and shutsdown.
> @Acid:Sorry



LOL...


Damn it all the people in my Steam ID are playing BL2 which is making me jealous.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Melee Skill? There's only one way to melee attack [by pressing V]? Or can i get swords and replace them in guns inventory slots? [That Cool sword which was showed in the starting trailer of the game.. i want that ]



his melee weapon is the sword and the way Zer0 backstabs the Hyperion engineer is with the *execute* skill.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I think he means "Melee Skill tree".It it the rightmost tree in your skill menu
> It gives you lifesteal and a melee override later on



Cunning and Bloodshed tree both increases his melee damage.



anaklusmos said:


> Got my copy within 14 hours of ordering
> BTW, do we need to have played single player 1st or we can directly start off with co-op
> I did read somewhere that starting with co-op u will miss all the cut scenes and therefore u will not grasp the humor in the game :S



try to complete the game at least once on SP. you'll learn a lot. it is not a game where one technique works for all enemies.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 21, 2013)

Got the game. I have a question. If I redeem or activate it on steam,is there any way to install the game from the discs? :\ Don't really want to download the whole game from steam all over again -_-


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 21, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Got the game. I have a question. If I redeem or activate it on steam,is there any way to install the game from the discs? :\ Don't really want to download the whole game from steam all over again -_-



*Click Here*

if u still have a problem feel free to add on steam


----------



## Jripper (Oct 21, 2013)

^ Thanks a lot  That was helpful.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Got the game. I have a question. If I redeem or activate it on steam,is there any way to install the game from the discs? :\ Don't really want to download the whole game from steam all over again -_-



I did it today evening. Follow these simple steps.

1. Open the game box, check the CD key.
2.  Open steam and library, then "add games to library"
3. Enter the CD key.
4. After successful registration, installation process will be initiated. Cancel it. Close the current window but not the steam client itself.
5. Insert Disc 1. Install. It will ask by default to install in steam directory, proceed.
6. 15-20 mins installation . 
7. Play the game via client.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*REGARDING GOLDEN CHESTS KEYS*​
The keys are limited in game (only 1-2 in the beginning) and cannot be harvested like items. The only way to get these is to wait for official giveaways by 2K team itself. I'll share the keys from now on in this thread only.

*5JWJB-RHW6R-KJSJT-JTJTB-CWZJT*


To redeem them:

> Open borderlands.
> Extras
> Shift Codes
> Sign up / Sign in
> Copy paste the code

You will receive the message for the same and it will be added to your already 2 keys. This above key will give you 3 more.
Please note: Since the keys are limited, use it only when you are in dire need of weapons/armor/mods. The best use of the keys is during the end of the game. OR, some people use 1 key after every 2 levels (once they cross lvl 25) or so I heard.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks piyush  Installed  

BTW there are a lot of packs inside the DLC which show purchased on the bottom left but are not installed. Do we have to download all of those separately? :\ There are quite a lot of them. And "Ultimate vault hunter upgrade pack" is not even showing purchased.

Sorry I am a borderland noob -_-

And please add me 

SteamId:- multisapman


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *REGARDING GOLDEN CHESTS KEYS*​
> The keys are limited in game (only 1-2 in the beginning) and cannot be harvested like items. The only way to get these is to wait for official giveaways by 2K team itself. I'll share the keys from now on in this thread only.
> 
> *5JWJB-RHW6R-KJSJT-JTJTB-CWZJT*
> ...



Shift codes are constantly given out in Gearbox forum. simply like their FB page and you'll have shift codes. the golden chest only contains E-tech or purple items. one can get 11 purple items by killing 11 God-liaths.



Jripper said:


> BTW there are a lot of packs inside the DLC which show purchased on the bottom left but are not installed. Do we have to download all of those separately? :\ There are quite a lot of them. And "Ultimate vault hunter upgrade pack" is not even showing purchased.
> 
> Sorry I am a borderland noob -_-
> 
> ...



the 2 playable class DLC are there in the character selection screen. 
4 story DLC are accessibly by fast travel but don't try them before you finish the base game. enemies will be lv 30/35 and kill you in a single shot. 
Nature Selection Annex (also called Creature slaughter dome) is in Wildlife Exploitation Preserve (location) accessible later during the story.
ultimate vault hunter pack will be unlocked once you complete true vault hunter mode (i.e. complete the game 2 times using a class)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 22, 2013)

@sam you seem to know a lot about this game...so can you please tell where i read about all this stuff like purple items and the God-liaths?


----------



## Jripper (Oct 22, 2013)

Phew! Completed my first 2 hour session  Loved it.
Started using zero. Having a little difficulty with enemies when they come closer. :\
Defeated Boom Bewm boss(?). Reached level 5.

Can you people please add me? -_- I have no friends(3-4) on steam :\
Need partners to play with.

Id:- MultiSapman


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @sam you seem to know a lot about this game...so can you please tell where i read about all this stuff like purple items and the God-liaths?



Borderlands 2 Wiki.

Rank
Goliath. knock his helmet off an he'll go on a rampage smashing everybody (including his friends) to death while levels up. after killing ~10 enemies he becomes God-liath and will almost always drop some rare (purple) loot. Goliath has the funniest dialogue in the entire game.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Phew! Completed my first 2 hour session  Loved it.
> Started using zero. Having a little difficulty with enemies when they come closer. :\
> Defeated Boom Bewm boss(?). Reached level 5.
> 
> ...



Don't worry. Added you  [My id - ACidBaseD]
Even i started using Zero and for close range i find melee and shotguns very very effective


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

sam said:


> Shift codes are constantly given out in Gearbox forum. simply like their FB page and you'll have shift codes. the golden chest only contains E-tech or purple items. one can get 11 purple items by killing 11 God-liaths.



Ya thats true. Actually I harvested more purple via god-liaths than the golden chests itself. The only reason I went for godliath was coz killing them was way more fun. But this time I thought why not try golden chests too, since we dont have to find somewhat same leveled goliaths to harvest items from the. 
Still, I'll be hunting goliaths as well. Double fun 
---------------------------------------------------------
So many people opting Zero 
I'l be trying Maya or Kreig this evening when I start my campaign with Ghouse and 2 more.

*Who are ready* to start new game considering the fact that Zero and Kreig will already be chosen.

PS: Dont wanna play with 2 players with same hero please. Its boring that way.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ya thats true. Actually I harvested more purple via god-liaths than the golden chests itself. The only reason I went for godliath was coz killing them was way more fun. But this time I thought why not try golden chests too, since we dont have to find somewhat same leveled goliaths to harvest items from the.
> Still, I'll be hunting goliaths as well. Double fun



took out 50+ Gold-liath yesterday without killing a single one  was playing with Zer0


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ya thats true. Actually I harvested more purple via god-liaths than the golden chests itself. The only reason I went for godliath was coz killing them was way more fun. But this time I thought why not try golden chests too, since we dont have to find somewhat same leveled goliaths to harvest items from the.
> Still, I'll be hunting goliaths as well. Double fun
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> *So many people opting Zero
> ...



Dude i have taken maya u better start with kreig 
___________________________________________________________________________________________
Yo Sam u better put some light on borderlands2loothunt Daily quests 
Like todays target is GRENDEL so reach hayter's folly whic travel point to take etc.....


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

sam said:


> took out 50+ Gold-liath yesterday without killing a single one  was playing with Zer0


Whoa... how much time spent in taking out those 50? And where were you killing them lol?


Bhargav said:


> Dude i have taken maya u better start with kreig


Aight, but you better be ready to start with lvl 1, as me and ghouse will also be starting from1 lvl too.

Need one more guy who can start with us a new game (heroes already taken : Zero, Maya and Kreig)


----------



## Jripper (Oct 22, 2013)

You mean we can't play if more than one player has zero(or any other same character?) T__T


----------



## rapusa (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Aight, but you better be ready to start with lvl 1, as me and ghouse will also be starting from1 lvl too.
> 
> Need one more guy who can start with us a new game (heroes already taken : Zero, Maya and Kreig)


Can wait for me ? 
Just need my rig to be assembled and install game on it asap


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whoa... how much time spent in taking out those 50? And where were you killing them lol?
> 
> *Aight, but you better be ready to start with lvl 1, as me and ghouse will also be starting from1 lvl too.*
> 
> Need one more guy who can start with us a new game (heroes already taken : Zero, Maya and Kreig)



Anytime 



rapusa said:


> Can wait for me ?
> Just need my rig to be assembled and install game on it asap



Sent u friend request mate


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2013)

guys got my copy. add me too - steam id - hd6950


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

Jripper said:


> You mean we can't play if more than one player has zero(or any other same character?) T__T


We can but that will feel plain since same heroes wont be much fun. I was thinking of different heroes.


rapusa said:


> Can wait for me ?
> Just need my rig to be assembled and install game on it asap


Aight, I'll join later at 8. If you guys are enough to start a campaign, then do so. Since I have so many friends asking to co-op, looks like i'll be running 3 profiles simultaneously 


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys got my copy. add me too - steam id - hd6950


Yo jassy, meet us in the evening  

----------------------------------------------------------------
BTW, that shift code which I posted in previous page, will expire today. So do redeem it once if you dont wanna lose 3 keys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yo jassy, meet us in the evening  .



ok baba


----------



## Jripper (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent you a request jas


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

Bring out your Lvl 50 chars pls


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whoa... how much time spent in taking out those 50? And where were you killing them lol?



3 Gol-liath every 10min. in frostburn canyon. once he reaches God-liath stage, i reduce him to low health and place my hologram infront of a fire/acid barrel. he knocks out the barrel killing himself. i receive the loot without killing him myself


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

Nobody has a level 50 character? wth


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

sam said:


> 3 Gol-liath every 10min. in frostburn canyon. once he reaches God-liath stage, i reduce him to low health and place my hologram infront of a fire/acid barrel. he knocks out the barrel killing himself. i receive the loot without killing him myself


Wow that was creative


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

umm,guys I need your help.
So I have borderlands 2 base game(STEAM),now I bought this version too as for 500 bucks all dlc's is epic.
Now,How do I just get the dlc's added to my game?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> umm,guys I need your help.
> So I have borderlands 2 base game(STEAM),now I bought this version too as for 500 bucks all dlc's is epic.
> Now,How do I just get the dlc's added to my game?



Just uninstall the game then re instal via discs. But make sure you register the new key from box in steam before installing.

And yea, there is  no upgrade option as of now from base game to goty edition. Here is the discussion:
No upgrade option from Borderlands 2 to BL2 GOTY? - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2013)

to import saves from base game to GOTY, do this:

go to *Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\SaveData* and there should be a folder with some numbers as folder name. take a backup of this folder. now install B2 GOTY. start a new game and as soon as you get control, save-quit. go to above location and there will be a 2nd folder with similar number. copy the content of the old folder to the new one overriding whatever was inside. start GOTY, select class and continue from where you left in base game.

*PS:* the number refers to date you first started the game.



Piyush said:


> No upgrade option from Borderlands 2 to BL2 GOTY? - Steam Users' Forums



discrimination because there is no upgrade path. that guy got some serious issue


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

Still haven't received the game yet, now I am getting pissed off at FK.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Still haven't received the game yet, now I am getting pissed off at FK.



what is it showing on the shipping page? i was supposed to get it yesterday but it reached the nearest hub in my city only....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> what is it showing on the shipping page? i was supposed to get it yesterday but it reached the nearest hub in my city yesterday....



That it has been shipped to my city.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Just uninstall the game then re instal via discs. But make sure you* register the new key from box in steam before installing*.
> 
> And yea, there is  no upgrade option as of now from base game to goty edition. Here is the discussion:
> No upgrade option from Borderlands 2 to BL2 GOTY? - Steam Users' Forums



Umm.what?

Ordered today around 2 Pm,Flipkart has already shipped it


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Umm.what?
> 
> Ordered today around 2 Pm,Flipkart has already shipped it



Use the Key provided in Retail game to register in Steam before installing from Disks.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Use the Key provided in Retail game to register in Steam before installing from Disks.


You mean activate the key on steam right?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> That it has been shipped to my city.



it should first reach the hub which is nearest to your home (this will be showed on the order page) and after this the status will be updated to Out for delivery or something when they are sending it to you directly...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> it should first reach the hub which is nearest to your home (this will be showed on the order page) and after the status will be updated to Out for delivery or something when they are sending it to you directly...



Yup,it's in bhinwadi hub


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You mean activate the key on steam right?



Yes exactly.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You mean activate the key on steam right?



Where else?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Where else?



You said register so I thought we have to register in some other website 

btw whats that borderlands loot website

is it *www.borderlands2loothunt.com/?
But that's only for americas :/


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice Co-op game...enjoy guys

@Gameranand: pls add the list of all steam userid (TDF members) in OP who are currently playing..just a 2 cent in helping new comers


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

I started borderlands 2 again with zero  once I get goty I might start with another character,If anyone want to join me add me in steam - serpent161


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

OK A Spreadsheet added containing all the members in this thread will now with their Steam ID. If anyone left and want to be added there then post here or PM me.

Also added on First post.

Link for me
Borderlands 2 Co-Op Players in TDF

[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdGhHY2ZrUmNJMlpWeFRpMUQ2ejlLYnc[/gs]

A humble request 
*Would be alright if I ask a mod to delete the 2nd and 3rd post so that I can add the spreadsheet on 2nd post ??*


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 22, 2013)

^Deleted my 3rd post..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

^^ Thanks. 
Lets see when Commander would delete his 2nd post if he wants.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 23, 2013)

received my copy today and played with Piyush till character level 8...anyone interested in joining us?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 23, 2013)

add me too
steam: retroKnight


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> received my copy today and played with Piyush till character level 8...anyone interested in joining us?



Whoever wants to join , please make sure you are picking hero other than Zero and Kreig 
Level between 6 and 9 would be good enough

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*@SAM*
Need help with Kreig's skill build. How many ways are there to play with him? It feels like he is Brick from BL1.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whoever wants to join , please make sure you are picking hero other than *Zero* and Kreig
> Level between 6 and 9 would be good enough
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Need help with Kreig's skill build. How many ways are there to play with him? It feels like he is Brick from BL1.



Everyone seems to be taking that weak,boring ninja

use gibbed save editor if you want to change your charaters class without starting a new game


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Everyone seems to be taking that weak,boring ninja
> 
> use gibbed save editor if you want to change your characters class without starting a new game



He's not boring. If mastered , he can 1-hit KO almost any NPC (except bosses) with both long range sniping or close combat backstab


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

For me it will always be Axton.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> For me it will always be Axton.



Good 
Btw, did you check your order via flipkart's "track order" option?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah still the same. I just hope that they deliver the game to me today at least. Fking Flipkart.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah still the same. I just hope that they deliver the game to me today at least. Fking Flipkart.



Does it says " Reached the hub in your city" ?
If so, you'll be getting soon enough.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah still the same. I just hope that they deliver the game to me today at least. Fking Flipkart.



Well you can call them up and ask them to deliver it today..... When my laptop was sitting in the warehouse not 3 kms form my place for more than 24 hours i got pissed off and called FK CC and told them my "work" was getting hampered and I needed the laptop today itself.They promptly delivered it within 3 hours  . 
But your work cannot be hampered by lack of some BL2 action


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Well you can call them up and ask them to deliver it today..... When my laptop was sitting in the warehouse not 3 kms form my place for more than 24 hours i got pissed off and called FK CC and told them my "work" was getting hampered and I needed the laptop today itself.They promptly delivered it within 3 hours  .
> But your work cannot be hampered by lack of some BL2 action



Yes it can. I need to play game to work properly. Its my dose.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *@SAM*
> Need help with Kreig's skill build. How many ways are there to play with him? It feels like he is Brick from BL1.



Krieg is designed to be played with his shield down all the time but during PT1, it becomes suicide because he has no health regeneration skill. focus on his Bloodlust skill tree during PT1. once you get Rubi (mission: Rakkaholics Anonymous if given to Moxxi) you can try Mania skill tree for health increase or increase cooldown. once you reach PT2, resec your skills and spend all your points in Hellborn (till elemental empathy) and have some fun. OR go down the Mainia tree till you reach Release the Beast skill for extra Buzzaxe fun.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 23, 2013)

in bl2 co op the host should have good a internet connection but how much speed is required to play 4 player co op? yesterday when Piyush hosted, my game was delaying and i was not able to play properly...i get 768 kbps post FUP limit, is this enough for 4 player co op? is there anyway to check ping in this game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for adding it in OP....but but..remove my name in userlist as I don't have a profile in steam


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

sam said:


> Krieg is designed to be played with his shield down all the time but during PT1, it becomes suicide because he has no health regeneration skill. focus on his Bloodlust skill tree during PT1. once you get Rubi (mission: Rakkaholics Anonymous if given to Moxxi) you can try Mania skill tree for health increase or increase cooldown. once you reach PT2, resec your skills and spend all your points in Hellborn (till elemental empathy) and have some fun. OR go down the Mainia tree till you reach Release the Beast skill for extra Buzzaxe fun.


Ok, all the points will be put on bloodlust and that perk of Mania skill which gives max hp


Zangetsu said:


> Thanks for adding it in OP....but but..remove my name in userlist as I don't have a profile in steam


You do have steam, account, no?
IIRC you are added in my list


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

Just Received my Copy. 

Also does it say Borderlands 2 in your Steam Library or Borderlands 2 GOTY ??
Its showing Borderlands 2 in mine.



Zangetsu said:


> Thanks for adding it in OP....but but..remove my name in userlist as I don't have a profile in steam



Then that Zangestu guy is someone else on steam ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Also does it say Borderlands 2 in your Steam Library or Borderlands 2 GOTY ??
> Its showing Borderlands 2 in mine.



it shows Borderlands 2 in the steam library but you will have all the DLC's...it is showing *Borderlands 2* for me too...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

OK thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You do have steam, account, no?
> IIRC you are added in my list





gameranand said:


> Then that Zangestu guy is someone else on steam ??


yes Zangetsu is someone else there.
i'll ping u all whenever I create a profile in steam


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK thanks for the confirmation.



Lets playyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2013)

Add me to co-op to from tomo


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 23, 2013)

hmm does someone want to add me to their party? I am starting a new game.
I did play solo for 2 hours Yday, then my friend wanted to try the game and he selected New Game.............save file lost


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 23, 2013)

**** the game went out of stock now when i got sm1 to order it for me........


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 23, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> hmm does someone want to add me to their party? I am starting a new game.
> I did play solo for 2 hours Yday, then my friend wanted to try the game and he selected New Game.............save file lost



i thought multiple characters are saved separately..how does this work exactly?

also me and Piyush started a new game yesterday and we have lvl 8 assasin and Psycho, you can join us if you want....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> hmm does someone want to add me to their party? I am starting a new game.
> I did play solo for 2 hours Yday, then my friend wanted to try the game and he selected New Game.............save file lost



saves are not lost. simply go to the character selection screen from main menu and select the previous class.



ghouse12311 said:


> i thought multiple characters are saved separately..how does this work exactly?





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GCswCcD.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

Darn it. I am so desperate to play the game but I can't, first Power failure and now I have to study as I have exam tomorrow.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

One party created for daily co-op.

Jripper as range Zero
Rock2702 as Gunzerker
Ghouse as melee Zero
Myself as useless Krieg 

We will play each day (most prolly) after 9pm

Hope you guys can create a party too to join and play


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2013)

^ Today's session was insane xD Damn those mad assassins


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2013)

what did that last assasin gave us? i picked up a blue shotgun with 39x something dmg...


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2013)

Dunno I was sniping from distance. My shotgun is 35X15 but terrible accuracy


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I dont even remember that there was even a loot or not, as I kept dying. 
What even more funny is, I was dying, then someone from you came to revive me, then I jumped back in the battle, 4 sec later I was again on the ground 
Looks like we need 1 of you 3 guys to keep a check on me 

Today I'll read my skill tree properly, looks like mania tree isnt doing well in the beginning for me


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 24, 2013)

Hold on.. i am coming..


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

where were you guys back then ? damn everyone playing now when i squeezed it out and left  ...i had like 876 Golden Keys, tons of Purple and Orange stuff from L23 to L50 :'( no one joined ... i kept on playing with japs and ASIA PAC, played all avlble DLCs and then got too bored and left out for Dota2


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/16...y-purple-orange-loot-borderlands-2-steam.html


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> where were you guys back then ? damn everyone playing now when i squeezed it out and left  ...i had like 876 Golden Keys, tons of Purple and Orange stuff from L23 to L50 :'( no one joined ... i kept on playing with japs and ASIA PAC, played all avlble DLCs and then got too bored and left out for Dota2
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/16...y-purple-orange-loot-borderlands-2-steam.html



we are playing because the GOTY edition is being sold in India for Rs.499 only ...you still have some stuff to giveaway?

also if you play Dota 2 regularly you can add me and we will pawn some noobs


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

dude u knew me already in dota2 ..i left it almost 6-7 months now...we played along many a times but those are behind me now, back in 2012 i bought borderlands 2 in pre-order from flipkart, but after i moved here in Jakarta i left the damn DVD at home . not sure if anyone has free keys like dota2 for this as well, or if someone can gift it. Damn man, i almost distributed more than thousand of stuff around ASIA PAC server players in those days. check the thread i also looked for Indi players but very rarely found.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Hold on.. i am coming..


Whatever you do, dont pick Zero. Already 4-5 players sticking on him 


sam_738844 said:


> where were you guys back then ? damn everyone playing now when i squeezed it out and left  ...i had like 876 Golden Keys, tons of Purple and Orange stuff from L23 to L50 :'( no one joined ... i kept on playing with japs and ASIA PAC, played all avlble DLCs and then got too bored and left out for Dota2
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/16...y-purple-orange-loot-borderlands-2-steam.html



Wanna go one more round?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whatever you do, dont pick Zero. Already 4-5 players sticking on him
> 
> 
> Wanna go one more round?




of course, if someone gives me a free key, but i guess back this whole year lot more DLCs and chars are added, so i will run into backtracking a lot, but since i completed the main mission numerous times, i had gunzie, zero, maya , axton and mechro L50 chars, so yeah another round will be super with you guys. Are u guys playing main mission or already completed and started DLCs


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I was dying, then someone from you came to revive me, then I jumped back in the battle, 4 sec later I was again on the ground




That would be me  And yes I revived you twice in a matter of minutes 

@sam we are running through the main mission and side quests. Currently en route to save roland.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2013)

@sam_738844 you left a long while back so i don't really remember playing Dota2 with you ...also the new patch brought huge changes you should really play Dota 2 again..

also you are talking about key for BL2 game? the one which is sold here is region locked and i think it can be activated in India only....


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> of course, if someone gives me a free key, but i guess back this whole year lot more DLCs and chars are added, so i will run into backtracking a lot, but since i completed the main mission numerous times, i had gunzie, zero, maya , axton and mechro L50 chars, so yeah another round will be super with you guys. Are u guys playing main mission or already completed and started DLCs


There's a new hero, a psycho 


Jripper said:


> That would be me  And yes I revived you twice in a matter of minutes


Just keep a check on me from this time onwards like you did yesterday, since other 2 heroes are close combat, so disturbing them would be bad


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

Getting my goty today,Please play with me 
AND YEAHH 1 SEMESTER DONE  Today xD Exams over finnaly


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2013)

Jripper said:


> That would be me  And yes I revived you twice in a matter of minutes



using Zer0's action skill and then reviving while being invisible...nice trick ..i will also revive like this when we play


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Well I dont even remember that there was even a loot or not, as I kept dying.
> What even more funny is, I was dying, then someone from you came to revive me, then I jumped back in the battle, 4 sec later I was again on the ground
> Looks like we need 1 of you 3 guys to keep a check on me
> 
> Today I'll read my skill tree properly, looks like mania tree isnt doing well in the beginning for me



trust me, Psycho in PT1 sucks. Take the backseat and play as a sniper instead. You'll still die but slightly less number of times. in PT2, i completed Fink's slaughter house battling against all sort of super badass enemies without dying even once while during PT1 it was go in, start the fight, die. retry. absolutely frustrating to the point i smacked my keyboard.

Also as i said before, go for Bloodlust even if its completely useless and boring. Don't go for guns and melee same time. If you want to try Mania, go prepared with slag gun with attached blade, melee relic, melee classmod, maylay shield and you should be able to survive a few seconds more.



Jripper said:


> @sam we are running through the main mission and side quests. Currently en route to save roland.



good luck with the rescue


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Getting my goty today,Please play with me
> AND YEAHH 1 SEMESTER DONE  Today xD Exams over finnaly


Hahaha... ok looks like I have to start another profile. 


ghouse12311 said:


> using Zer0's action skill and then reviving while being invisible...nice trick ..i will also revive like this when we play


This is nice, but you will be wasting your action skill, no?


sam said:


> trust me, Psycho in PT1 sucks. Take the backseat and play as a sniper instead. You'll still die but slightly less number of times. in PT2, i completed Fink's slaughter house battling against all sort of super badass enemies without dying even once while during PT1 it was go in, start the fight, die. retry. absolutely frustrating to the point i smacked my keyboard.
> 
> Also as i said before, go for Bloodlust even if its completely useless and boring. Don't go for guns and melee same time. If you want to try Mania, go prepared with slag gun with attached blade, melee relic, melee classmod, maylay shield and you should be able to survive a few seconds more.



Hmm. dont wnna play sniper or axton anymore as I already completed game 2 times with them. And yea, Psycho is hard in PT1, heard this from many. But, in later game, there's no other hero who can solo fight badasses enemies without dying even once. 

I'll have to play safe until I get LAw and Order Or Love Thumper I guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> using Zer0's action skill and then reviving while being invisible...nice trick ..i will also revive like this when we play



i bet even Gearbox will faint after they read your trick 



Piyush said:


> Hmm. dont wnna play sniper or axton anymore as I already completed game 2 times with them. And yea, Psycho is hard in PT1, heard this from many. But, in later game, there's no other hero who can solo fight badasses enemies without dying even once.



ah, i meant to say give that Psycho guy a sniper rifle.



Piyush said:


> I'll have to play safe until I get LAw and Order Or Love Thumper I guess.



there are many combos: Law + order for melee. rubi can be used with melee, grenades or simply shooting any enemy, elemental empathy skill with any elemental gun, thrill of the skill with some high power gun like Jakobs or Torgue shotgun or even sniper rifle. but all these require you to reach at least level 20.

For now get the Flame of Firehawk. constant nova means you can run around the battlefield taking down anything and everything in range.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hahaha... ok looks like I have to start another profile.
> 
> This is nice, but you will be wasting your action skill, no?
> 
> ...



*cough*Salvador*cough*with DPUH*cough*and Bee*cough*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

sam said:


> ah, i meant to say give that Psycho guy a sniper rifle.
> 
> there are many combos: Law + order for melee. rubi can be used with melee, grenades or simply shooting any enemy, elemental empathy skill with any elemental gun, thrill of the skill with some high power gun like Jakobs or Torgue shotgun or even sniper rifle. but all these require you to reach at least level 20.
> 
> For now get the Flame of Firehawk. constant nova means you can run around the battlefield taking down anything and everything in range.


Oh  
Alright, will play sniper in 1 of the slot to survive
And iirc, that shield was quest reward right?


CommanderShawnzer said:


> **cough**Salvador**cough**with DPUH**cough**and Bee**cough**



Cough medicine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*www.pankajakasthuri.in/image/cache/cough-syrup-500x500.jpg

Ontopic: I've read a  LOT regarding this, and I heard no other hero can compete with psycho in PT2, PT3. Well thats what I"ve heard.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any one got a "conference call" yet?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Any one got a "conference call" yet?



I actually got one in my first  TVHM kill of the warrior as Salvador,But it was under the Warriors corpse :X



Piyush said:


> Oh
> Alright, will play sniper in 1 of the slot to survive
> And iirc, that shield was quest reward right?
> 
> ...



Salvador disagrees.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh
> Alright, will play sniper in 1 of the slot to survive
> And iirc, that shield was quest reward right?



quest reward for Cult Following.



Piyush said:


> Ontopic: I've read a  LOT regarding this, and I heard no other hero can compete with psycho in PT2, PT3. Well thats what I"ve heard.



worst choice during PT3's overpower level.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Salvador disagrees.



Sal only like 2 X DPUH. Bee is crap. long recharge delay doesn't help.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

sam said:


> worst choice during PT3's overpower level.



Overpower level?

And long recharge delay suited for Kreig afaik


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah well I do waste the action skill once while goiny in to revive,but that always regenerates  I cant go in to revive while under direct fire We'll both die if I do that. So I allow the other two players to focus fire on d enemy, use deception nd then revive


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Overpower level?



once you complete PT3, overpower levels are unlocked i.e. you'll be lv 72 but fight enemies starting from 73 to 80 by completing the mission Raid on Digistruct Peak for each overlevel (1 to 8). You'll get better loot but normal enemies will be almost impossible to defeat, forget raid bosses. not included in GOTY.



Piyush said:


> And long recharge delay suited for Kreig afaik



it is an amplify shield so only usable when shield is full. best suited for Zero with infinity pistol. for Krieg i use maylay shield because his shield is down all the time.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

Guys do even actually need to uninstall B2 to install goty ed?
Cause then I'll have to install those updates again


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

sam said:


> once you complete PT3, overpower levels are unlocked i.e. you'll be lv 72 but fight enemies starting from 73 to 80 by completing the mission Raid on Digistruct Peak for each overlevel (1 to 8). You'll get better loot but normal enemies will be almost impossible to defeat, forget raid bosses. not included in GOTY.
> 
> it is an amplify shield so only usable when shield is full. best suited for Zero with infinity pistol. for Krieg i use maylay shield because his shield is down all the time.


With such a difference, how can one kill those normal enemies if the level difference is that much?
Also, I read that at some levels, the drop is scaled lower, i mean pretty much lower than expected. Like if someone starts UVHM in lvl 55, his items will still be in 48-50, which makes it impossible to do. Thats why they recommend to start UVHM in lvl 50-51 so that even if weapons are under-scaled, the enemy NPCs are close to your weapon level too


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> With such a difference, how can one kill those normal enemies if the level difference is that much?
> Also, I read that at some levels, the drop is scaled lower, i mean pretty much lower than expected. Like if someone starts UVHM in lvl 55, his items will still be in 48-50, which makes it impossible to do. Thats why they recommend to start UVHM in lvl 50-51 so that even if weapons are under-scaled, the enemy NPCs are close to your weapon level too



you get overlevel weapons but almost everyone complained they broke the game. most simply go on with Bee shield + Sandhawk SMG to complete the overpower levels. GB already made it difficult with UVHM and now UVHM2 simply made it into an impossible game.

Once you complete TVHM, the entire game scales to your level i.e. enemies as well as chest loots. so complete the game, kill Loot Midgets for legendary item or farm chests for purple loots. once you have collected enough legendary, start UVHM. Slagga + Unkempt Harold are a must for UVHM.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 24, 2013)

after reading the above posts, this game looks pretty hardcore....i am not able understand anything from what sam is posting 

also there is *UVHM2???!!!!*


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

ohh UVHM is there now ? level cap increased to 100! my god then more ultra orange weapons...have red wepaon sets introduced?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

Sam-The worlds best borderlands player


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

i got all my legendary weapons from jackpot though, purple weapons i got from chest, which actually matches you're level irrespective of the "mission required level"which is a critical factor in BL2, there is a profile.bin hack into C:\Users\<username>\Documents\My Games\Borderlands2\Willowgame\SaveData\<random number >\profile.bin which let me have 1000 golden chest keys.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

Any1 tried farming Michael Mamaril?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Any1 tried farming Michael Mamaril?



the first two times he gave me two very lame blue weapons which i immedidately gave to my partner, by then i was all orange gears, so ..third time i could not find him. i found him in Sanctuary Moxiies bar piano room, and once in Tannis room near Rolands locked chest room


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i got all my legendary weapons from jackpot though, purple weapons i got from chest, which actually matches you're level irrespective of the "mission required level"which is a critical factor in BL2, there is a profile.bin hack into C:\Users\<username>\Documents\My Games\Borderlands2\Willowgame\SaveData\<random number >\profile.bin which let me have* 1000 golden chest keys*.



Yup there was a hack for that,Now you cant do it


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

i have some save files...which i believe are incredibly filled with godlike weapons...can i upload them here, if yes then how.



theserpent said:


> Yup there was a hack for that,Now you cant do it



might i know why ? i also hacked the jackpot in bar to give me orange weapons everytime thorugh CC...is that even possible now?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> after reading the above posts, this game looks pretty hardcore....i am not able understand anything from what sam is posting



normal mode is boring, TVHM is fun as well as challenging, UVHM is frustrating, UVHM2 is impossible.



ghouse12311 said:


> also there is *UVHM2???!!!!*



Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack Two: Digistruct Peak Challenge.



theserpent said:


> Sam-The worlds best borderlands player



not even by a long shot.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Any1 tried farming Michael Mamaril?



check his backpack. always got 2-3 legendary like hammerbuster, lyuda but when you interact with him, he'll hand you some random blue gun. only 2 times i received purples.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

sam said:


> you get overlevel weapons but almost everyone complained they broke the game. most simply go on with Bee shield + Sandhawk SMG to complete the overpower levels. GB already made it difficult with UVHM and now UVHM2 simply made it into an impossible game.
> 
> Once you complete TVHM, the entire game scales to your level i.e. enemies as well as chest loots. so complete the game, kill Loot Midgets for legendary item or farm chests for purple loots. once you have collected enough legendary, start UVHM. Slagga + Unkempt Harold are a must for UVHM.



Hmm I see.
Also, the mayala (malaya) shield you are talking about does roid  damage?


ghouse12311 said:


> after reading the above posts, this game looks pretty hardcore....i am not able understand anything from what sam is posting
> 
> also there is *UVHM2???!!!!*


Most of the terms he is using are unique weapons, shields which are suited for a particular hero  and his skills.


sam_738844 said:


> ohh UVHM is there now ? level cap increased to 100! my god then more ultra orange weapons...have red wepaon sets introduced?


Just think of it, how much time it will require to reach that mark . BL2 can surpass TESV LE I think.



theserpent said:


> Sam-The worlds best borderlands player


R.I.P. Yoteslaya - The Gearbox Software Forums
the famous vault hunter died in an accident


CommanderShawnzer said:


> Any1 tried farming Michael Mamaril?


This guy was named after a hardcore BL fan. Sad that he passed away at the age  of 22. So Gearbox created a NPC with his name so that evevryone  will remember him.

"*The NPC shares his name with a Borderlands fan that passed away at the age of 22, in October 2011. Michael's friend, Carlo, sent Gearbox an email requesting that a short eulogy be read by Micheal's favorite character, Claptrap, to honor his late friend's memory. Gearbox also promised to include Michael in Borderlands 2 as a tribute to the late Borderlands fan. "
*


theserpent said:


> Yup there was a hack for that,Now you cant do it





sam_738844 said:


> i have some save files...which i believe are incredibly filled with godlike weapons...can i upload them here, if yes then how.
> 
> might i know why ? i also hacked the jackpot in bar to give me orange weapons everytime thorugh CC...is that even possible now?


Cant be done with steam copy now. Was  fixed way back


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh the joy of uppercutting psychos and shooting them in the face with a Torgue shotgun.Priceless


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i have some save files...which i believe are incredibly filled with godlike weapons...can i upload them here, if yes then how.



if those are hacked weapons, game will delete automatically. gearbox patched it.



sam_738844 said:


> i also hacked the jackpot in bar to give me orange weapons everytime thorugh CC...is that even possible now?



you hacked the slot machine? never heard anyone doing that. would love to do it myself but most likely patched.

AFAIK, gearbox patch almost every known exploit in the game with patch 1.6.0. no more hacked items, no unlimited golden keys, no access to Leviathan's chamber.



Piyush said:


> Hmm I see.
> Also, the mayala (malaya) shield you are talking about does roid  damage?



yes maylay sheilds.



Piyush said:


> Just think of it, how much time it will require to reach that mark . BL2 can surpass TESV LE I think.



they limited level to 72 to limit the skills. with 100 skills you can unlock each and every skill. commando throwing 2 turrets with dual guns that detonates like a nuclear bomb. it will be absolute madness.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

is steam down now?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

what skill tree should i invest in for Gaige(normal mode)?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

zzzzzzz.Getting could not connect to steam error cant even log in to steam

Is steam down?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> what skill tree should i invest in for Gaige(normal mode)?



for a start , the first two skill sets are good for you, beef up the robot, later reset and invest on chaos


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> is steam down now?



THANK GOD! i thought Im the only one


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> THANK GOD! i thought Im the only one



did u get to try the save games? did they load ?



sam said:


> if those are hacked weapons, game will delete automatically. gearbox patched it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn man, yes i hacked the slot machine, the slot machine as you know acts as per with the "mission completion required difficultly level of the character and NOT the level of the char he is now" hence, after beating the game in normal mode, with moderate farming and all arenas compete more than once in multiplayer a player can easily surpass 23 or say 23. But since he has not started TVHM, if he goes into bar and hits jackpot with cheatEngine binary running at background, he will always get oranges with lowe level than his, because defeating handsome jack required some...what 18-20 level ( dont remember long back) , the trick is to continue playing in TVHM such a way ( better start early 20's) and get to sanctuary as fast as possible without much leveling up and hit the slot, then one can get weapons almost near their level. one TVHM is complete with terramorphos, ( which requires level 50) slot will always give u level 50 weapons. UVHM was not there when i left the game , what happens after that i dont know. Golden chest worked with player level always, so if char is at 25, purple stuff from chest = 25



btw axxton sticky+far throwable turret+shield+dual turret is best combo IMHO, coz that nuke thing was area effect and sometimes it missed placement.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2013)

Had a nice Co-Op session with Piyush, Backslash and rock2072.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Had a nice Co-Op session with Piyush, Backslash and rock2072.



Btw how many players can play in a single match?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Btw how many players can play in a single match?



four.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

took down the 4 assassins in 10min straight with sal. my first.



sam_738844 said:


> Damn man, yes i hacked the slot machine, the slot machine as you know acts as per with the "mission completion required difficultly level of the character and NOT the level of the char he is now" hence, after beating the game in normal mode, with moderate farming and all arenas compete more than once in multiplayer a player can easily surpass 23 or say 23. But since he has not started TVHM, if he goes into bar and hits jackpot with cheatEngine binary running at background, he will always get oranges with lowe level than his, because defeating handsome jack required some...what 18-20 level ( dont remember long back) , the trick is to continue playing in TVHM such a way ( better start early 20's) and get to sanctuary as fast as possible without much leveling up and hit the slot, then one can get weapons almost near their level. one TVHM is complete with terramorphos, ( which requires level 50) slot will always give u level 50 weapons. UVHM was not there when i left the game , what happens after that i dont know. Golden chest worked with player level always, so if char is at 25, purple stuff from chest = 25



back then i spent days after days just to get a single legendary. most likely gearbox fixed this exploit from their end.



sam_738844 said:


> btw axxton sticky+far throwable turret+shield+dual turret is best combo IMHO, coz that nuke thing was area effect and sometimes it missed placement.



Phalanx shield is really weak. a few shots and its disappears. i used the Longbow turret once but mistimed it so badly, it disappeared. immediately removed the skill. i am better with guns in my own hands.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

sam said:


> took down the 4 assassins in 10min straight with sal. my first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



placement is the key, i used to place them upside down stuck to a cliff ceiling or far above in some railing of a closed room, while u wreck havoc from down there, those turrets will get less attention and do the damage. rockets are must though. those turrets saved my ass many times for second wind while having tough time in brick's garage, i let two goliaths to God-liath.



Spoiler



dont miss the minecraft easteregg in that place with Corrosive pools of acid, don't remember the name.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> placement is the key, i used to place them upside down stuck to a cliff ceiling or far above in some railing of a closed room, while u wreck havoc from down there, those turrets will get less attention and do the damage. rockets are must though. those turrets saved my ass many times for second wind while having tough time in brick's garage, i let two goliaths to God-liath.



i'll test your way once i hit lv 61.



sam_738844 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dont miss the minecraft easteregg in that place with Corrosive pools of acid, don't remember the name.



area is caustic caverns. i farm those things for the blockhead shotgun. even better the Dark Soul easteregg.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

sam said:


> i'll test your way once i hit lv 61.
> 
> 
> 
> area is caustic caverns. i farm those things for the blockhead shotgun. even better the Dark Soul easteregg.



Haha this reminded me of the time when me Fauna n Tkin used to play. We were after dark soul easter egg when reaching to the island became bane for use. 
2 of us died midway


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Haha this reminded me of the time when me Fauna n Tkin used to play. We were after dark soul easter egg when reaching to the island became bane for use.
> 2 of us died midway



Today you were very good in the game. You hardly died in the battle, I guess just once. I died a lot, I know but my level was lower than you guys.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Today you were very good in the game. You hardly died in the battle, I guess just once. I died a lot, I know but my level was lower than you guys.



Ask ghouse and Jripper whether I died in their game or not


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ask ghouse and Jripper whether I died in their game or not



when ever a fight starts after a second i see "White Fang is dying" ahahahahahha ....and one of us has to rush to revive him .....that's cause he is playing psycho with us....

we took down that robot summoner boss pretty quickly when saving roland and also managed to kill a lvl 12 god-liath but he game iridium only...

also i am not able to play melee Zer0...will switch back to ranged one and hit crits only, i think i can do more damage in this way....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ask ghouse and Jripper whether I died in their game or not



So your performance shines with me then.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol  Krieg must be a tough character to play  
And loved how quickly we took out the robot boss kinda thing which captured roland. It took me a lot more time in single player mode.

@ghouse you switched to range zero? :O but then piyush is also using range with krieg right? And even I am range. So we have 3 range fighters?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> we took down that robot summoner boss pretty quickly when saving roland and also managed to kill a lvl 12 god-liath but he game iridium only...



taking down W4R-D3N is really difficult during solo. and god-liath usually gives 1 blue and 1 purple item/relic. the items may get scattered when he dies.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when ever a fight starts after a second i see "White Fang is dying" ahahahahahha ....and one of us has to rush to revive him .....that's cause he is playing psycho with us....


Hahahahha.. well what can I do.. my hand itches to go melee but each time I fails 



Jripper said:


> Lol  Krieg must be a tough character to play
> And loved how quickly we took out the robot boss kinda thing which captured roland. It took me a lot more time in single player mode.
> 
> @ghouse you switched to range zero? :O but then piyush is also using range with krieg right? And even I am range. So we have 3 range fighters?



Ya Krieg is somewhat hard without appropriate levels and items. 
And who said I was range? Didnt you see my dying yesterday? That means I was going melee 



gameranand said:


> So your performance shines with me then.


Well yea and also because I was playing as sniper with you. Its a hero I know very well since I completed game once with him


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hahahahha.. well what can I do.. my hand itches to go melee but each time I fails



forget his action skill completely. after playing with Zer0 and Sal, when i switched to Krieg it became a habit to turn on Buzzaxe Rampage at critical health but forgot that it doesn't refills his health. wasted not only his action skill but got crippled immediately with nobody nearby to revive me. had to teach myself to stay away from his action skill as much as possible. but even nowadays i accidentally pull out his buzzaxe at low health. old habit.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2013)

Had a nice long 2 and half hour gaming with LAW(I.e sam) and rock who joined later
Had 5 rounds of slaughter house xD
3 lvl ups and some new amazing weapons


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Had a nice long 2 and half hour gaming with LAW(I.e sam) and rock who joined later
> Had 5 rounds of slaughter house xD
> 3 lvl ups and some new amazing weapons



i barely received any XP , coz i was level 44. But as usual co-op is hell lot of fun :d ...add me in Steam...guys ... ID :LAW


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i barely received any XP , coz i was *level 44*. But as usual co-op is hell lot of fun :d ...add me in Steam...guys ... ID :LAW



Which char?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

sam said:


> forget his action skill completely. after playing with Zer0 and Sal, when i switched to Krieg it became a habit to turn on Buzzaxe Rampage at critical health but forgot that it doesn't refills his health. wasted not only his action skill but got crippled immediately with nobody nearby to revive me. had to teach myself to stay away from his action skill as much as possible. but even nowadays i accidentally pull out his buzzaxe at low health. old habit.


That means you dont use his action skill at all, even now when you are leveled up with good items?


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 25, 2013)

So.. whole Dota crew moved to BL2 :-O


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So.. whole Dota crew moved to BL2 :-O



for some time being, temporarily.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So.. whole Dota crew moved to BL2 :-O


Everyone got fed up of their losing streak i guess


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 25, 2013)

hA hA , i WILL JOIN TOO


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> That means you dont use his action skill at all, even now when you are leveled up with good items?



i mainly use his action skill to run fast (33% extra speed) and rarely when my health is low and can't risk lighting myself on fire.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Everyone got fed up of their losing streak i guess



I swear


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

sam said:


> i mainly use his action skill to run fast (33% extra speed) and rarely when my health is low and can't risk lighting myself on fire.



haha c'mon man you are not using his powers the way the are meant to be 
(Well atleast you must be surviving the game unlike me  )


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah now two lobbies are working at any moment.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

everyone playing BL2 seems to be obsessed with the Glass-Cannon Ninja


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah now two lobbies are working at any moment.



I dunno what will happen with me as I've promised many to tag along with them. Currently running with ghouse, rock and jripper. Then you , pika and 1 more should be making. Then arijit, sam and jas are there too in the upcoming days. And finally my 2 school time friends will be starting with me as well.

It feels like I'll be co-oping with all heroes simultaneously except salvador. (i.e. 5 profiles)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> haha c'mon man you are not using his powers the way the are meant to be
> (Well atleast you must be surviving the game unlike me  )



what is the use of having a buzzaxe if he can't kill a badass psycho. but its true that once you spend enough points in Hellborn tree you'll rarely go down irrespective of your opponent. i get second wind by burning super badass enemies  but thats a long way to go.

And just in case you didn't know, any kind of melee boost (roid/maylay sheild, melee skill, melee relic, etc) doesn't increase his damage during buzzaxe rampage.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah now two lobbies are working at any moment.



Add me up


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 25, 2013)

@sam how can I start a new game with a new character without losing the progress of my current character which i am playing co op with Piyush and Jripper? if i select my current character i should be able to resume where we left off...

i played on Zer0 only till now, so which character should i play next...i was thinking of Gaige the mechromancer


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @sam how can I start a new game with a new character without losing the progress of my current character which i am playing co op with Piyush and Jripper? if i select my current character i should be able to resume where we left off...
> 
> i played on Zer0 only till now, so which character should i play next...i was thinking of *Gaige the mechromancer*



There is too much of that.Axton or Salv pls


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Add me up



Steam ID on the Sheet not working. Send me a request. My ID is Gameranand


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @sam how can I start a new game with a new character without losing the progress of my current character which i am playing co op with Piyush and Jripper? if i select my current character i should be able to resume where we left off...



go to select character screen and start a new character. saves won't be touched deleted.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 25, 2013)

Started Axton, the turret guy (it's him right??). Looking for a fun party  
Currently lvl 9


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

sam said:


> what is the use of having a buzzaxe if he can't kill a badass psycho. but its true that once you spend enough points in Hellborn tree you'll rarely go down irrespective of your opponent. i get second wind by burning super badass enemies  but thats a long way to go.
> 
> And just in case you didn't know, any kind of melee boost (roid/maylay sheild, melee skill, melee relic, etc) doesn't increase his damage during buzzaxe rampage.



Hmm, I dont care if those dont increase the damage as Krieg gets stronger insanely after leveling a bit much. A friend of mine at steamforums told me when I asked about this Krieg problem



> Just wait til you level up and everything spontaneously explodes around you .



I wonder how much of this is true


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

most likely he max'd out his Bloodlust skill tree. and is referring to the Bloodsplosion skill. i used it only once. little difficult to execute but devastating once mastered.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

^^sounds awesome!!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Started Axton, the turret guy (it's him right??). Looking for a fun party
> Currently lvl 9



Same here but at level 12.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 25, 2013)

can someone please invite me. i bloody installed whole steam and the whole game to play co-op with TDF players :"(


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> can someone please invite me. i bloody installed whole steam and the whole game to play co-op with TDF players :"(



when are you free tomorrow ?? and at what level you are ??


----------



## Jripper (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol xD One does not simply ask LAW the level he is at xD

@piyush and ghouse will know why 

Had one of the toughest sessions today.Bloody goliaths and marauders on choppers.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2013)

Our loot isnt even like trash in from of his. 
And that loot goliath became areal pain. The fight went for like 15 mins


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 26, 2013)

^^ killing those buzzards is very difficult...instead of getting crits i just exhausted all of my ammo to kill them...2 regular and 3 badass buzzards were flying that time


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ^^ killing those buzzards is very difficult...instead of getting crits i just exhausted all of my ammo to kill them...2 regular and 3 badass buzzards were flying that time



let me guess, someone turned on the valve in the Buzzard Academy in Tundra Express? Badass Buzzards are a real PITA. huge amount of health and just keep coming at you. Use a Vladof sniper to land multiple shots on the pilot or empty an entire mag from a corrosive Maliwan SMG. or ask 1 party member to slag enemy and the rest of the team take them down.



Piyush said:


> And that loot goliath became areal pain. The fight went for like 15 mins



15min killing a loot goon goliath?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2013)

ya, took 10-15 mins in that fight. Coz we were being interrupted by those buzzards and getting  killed by ultimate...goliath.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 26, 2013)

we are pretty close by in levels, do call me once on steam so we can play together if possible


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 26, 2013)

sam said:


> let me guess, someone turned on the valve in the Buzzard Academy in Tundra Express? Badass Buzzards are a real PITA. huge amount of health and just keep coming at you. Use a Vladof sniper to land multiple shots on the pilot or empty an entire mag from a corrosive Maliwan SMG. or ask 1 party member to slag enemy and the rest of the team take them down.



lol i turned on the valve multiple times thinking it will open a way to a chest....what does that valve do exactly?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lol i turned on the valve multiple times thinking it will open a way to a chest....what does that valve do exactly?



reinforcements 
I turned it once too just for fun 



anaklusmos said:


> we are pretty close by in levels, do call me once on steam so we can play together if possible



come tomorrow


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> reinforcements
> I turned it once too just for fun



i turned it on in b/w the fight also


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 26, 2013)

@Piyush
Thanks a lot man, got 74 golden keys now


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ya, took 10-15 mins in that fight. Coz we were being interrupted by those buzzards and getting  killed by ultimate...goliath.



LOL one came to save other and died before saving, then other came and at last all 4 of us were on the ground. You guys never said anything about Godliah loot, you just killed him and took the Loot. Bad boys. Anyway I just need a nice Assault Rifle which handsome Jack already gave me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 26, 2013)

sam said:


> let me guess, someone turned on the valve in the Buzzard Academy in Tundra Express? Badass Buzzards are a real PITA. huge amount of health and just keep coming at you. Use a Vladof sniper to land multiple shots on the pilot or empty an entire mag from a corrosive Maliwan SMG. or ask 1 party member to slag enemy and the rest of the team take them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 15min killing a loot goon goliath?



i would love to turn that valve on thrice , real fun begins...guys next time u farm, invite me buzzard are my favorite breakfast


----------



## Jripper (Oct 26, 2013)

Err...I turned that valve once too while running  Wtf -_-

I remember going in to revive piyush,then getting hit by goliath a lot of times then ended up "dying myself". Then managed to kill a marauder somehow,got second wind and then again went to revive piyush xD

@gameranand..that was when we were killing those mutated varkid xD Lol all 4 of us died at the same time


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lol i turned on the valve multiple times thinking it will open a way to a chest....what does that valve do exactly?



there are 3 such valves. in Buzzard Academy, in a Mine, and lastly in the nearby Train Station. All summon ton of bad guys but also gives an achievement.

PS: you need not kill them to get achievement. turn valve and run for your life.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay guys so yesterday me and law did flinks slaughter house.
So today I went there again with Jas and jripper but I cant do it why is that?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2013)

^^ Whats you steam ID ??


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Whats you steam ID ??



I added you


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 26, 2013)

finally got my copy. this is some serious lazy work by flipkart.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i turned it on in b/w the fight also


hahaha bhai bhai 


anaklusmos said:


> @Piyush
> Thanks a lot man, got 74 golden keys now


No probs 
Good to know that the codes are still working


gameranand said:


> LOL one came to save other and died before saving, then other came and at last all 4 of us were on the ground. You guys never said anything about Godliah loot, you just killed him and took the Loot. Bad boys. Anyway I just need a nice Assault Rifle which handsome Jack already gave me.


Hey, if I remember correctly, your skill tree has bonuses for both assault and shotgun right?


sam_738844 said:


> i would love to turn that valve on thrice , real fun begins...guys next time u farm, invite me buzzard are my favorite breakfast


Hey Sam, can you arrange some lvl 16-18 save file, coz that way it'd be more fun when we are all of same levels 


Jripper said:


> Err...I turned that valve once too while running  Wtf -_-
> 
> I remember going in to revive piyush,then getting hit by goliath a lot of times then ended up "dying myself". Then managed to kill a marauder somehow,got second wind and then again went to revive piyush xD
> 
> @gameranand..that was when we were killing those mutated varkid xD Lol all 4 of us died at the same time


Yestersay I was pissed at those buzzards... even I didnt ike dying *that* much during that time 


sam said:


> there are 3 such valves. in Buzzard Academy, in a Mine, and lastly in the nearby Train Station. All summon ton of bad guys but also gives an achievement.
> 
> PS: you need not kill them to get achievement. turn valve and run for your life.



Wanted to ask one thing, does completing achievements give you xp?



sam said:


> finally got my copy. this is some serious lazy work by flipkart.



Come fast!!!
I'll be happy to satrt new game with you


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wanted to ask one thing, does completing achievements give you xp?



badass ranks, not xp. which can be used to upgrade abilities.



Piyush said:


> Come fast!!!
> I'll be happy to satrt new game with you



3G  will still try if i get usable ping. but i don't want to start from scratch.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Good to know that the codes are still working
> 
> Hey, if I remember correctly, your skill tree has bonuses for both assault and shotgun right?
> 
> ...



1. I only have 17. 

2. Yeah but I hate shotguns. Very slow, I love assault guns, good at close and medium range also.

3. Yeah that would be good as he is 44. 

4. We are getting used to your and me dying a lot. 

5. I don't think so.

6. And one more promise you are making.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 26, 2013)

sam said:


> finally got my copy. this is some serious lazy work by flipkart.



Bring your level 50 chars and complete UVHM with me 



Piyush said:


> hahaha bhai bhai
> 
> No probs
> Good to know that the codes are still working
> ...



Nop.That was for Roland in the Original Borderlands.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a level 2 maya which I want to play co-op with till atleast level 16. Lemme know if anyone is starting a new game or something.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2013)

Damn it BL2 fcked up SP experience pretty good by making the goddamn game global for sure. Now any mission that I have on Co-Op, I can't play them in SP. During Co-Op sessions I am always on the rush, just want to kill things and enjoy and when I play alone I like to explore every bit of the map and everything but the game won't allow me. Now I have to make a whole new character to play the goddamn game for nice SP experience. Fck U Gearbox for screwing this up. They could have given me the option whether I want to skip them or not, they did ask me and I did say no but they skipped it anyway.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn it BL2 fcked up SP experience pretty good by making the goddamn game global for sure. Now any mission that I have on Co-Op, I can't play them in SP. During Co-Op sessions I am always on the rush, just want to kill things and enjoy and when I play alone I like to explore every bit of the map and everything but the game won't allow me. Now I have to make a whole new character to play the goddamn game for nice SP experience. Fck U Gearbox for screwing this up. They could have given me the option whether I want to skip them or not, they did ask me and I did say no but they skipped it anyway.



so all the missions that we completed in my game progress are shown as completed when you start solo game?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn it BL2 fcked up SP experience pretty good by making the goddamn game global for sure. Now any mission that I have on Co-Op, I can't play them in SP. During Co-Op sessions I am always on the rush, just want to kill things and enjoy and when I play alone I like to explore every bit of the map and everything but the game won't allow me. Now I have to make a whole new character to play the goddamn game for nice SP experience. Fck U Gearbox for screwing this up. They could have given me the option whether I want to skip them or not, they did ask me and I did say no but they skipped it anyway.



that's what i was worried about, since i love to jump around on every single box and try to get into every nook and cranny just to find some secret.... The rush we have to go with in Co-op kills that as many ppl dont like dawdling around when all the enemies are dead


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn it BL2 fcked up SP experience pretty good by making the goddamn game global for sure. Now any mission that I have on Co-Op, I can't play them in SP. During Co-Op sessions I am always on the rush, just want to kill things and enjoy and when I play alone I like to explore every bit of the map and everything but the game won't allow me. Now I have to make a whole new character to play the goddamn game for nice SP experience. Fck U Gearbox for screwing this up. They could have given me the option whether I want to skip them or not, they did ask me and I did say no but they skipped it anyway.



try exploration in PT2. complete PT1 with co-op


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn it BL2 fcked up SP experience pretty good by making the goddamn game global for sure. Now any mission that I have on Co-Op, I can't play them in SP. During Co-Op sessions I am always on the rush, just want to kill things and enjoy and when I play alone I like to explore every bit of the map and everything but the game won't allow me. Now I have to make a whole new character to play the goddamn game for nice SP experience. Fck U Gearbox for screwing this up. They could have given me the option whether I want to skip them or not, they did ask me and I did say no but they skipped it anyway.



thats the reason why , i completed bl2 thoroughly in my first play through with Gunzie with my room-mate in LAN, we went out opening every god damn box in pandora, the same we did in bl1, in MP its never possible to perfectly sync with players who are on different missions. 
You guys are lucky playing with known friends though. The amount of craziness i saw in MP was sometimes disturbing, i witnessed duel between players just to decide which side mission to play  , at first most of them never played bl1, some dint even know loot color codes, the moment they knew about loot, they only went for big-bosses, i remember when i played with axton in MP, "Talon of God" mission, i used to find games , join, and see that they were killing the vault-creature, every time, i killed that beast like 30-35 times with like a country full of different people, there was nothing to gain after that, very few got any oranges. Every bits and pieces of the game was beaten including easter-egg, god-liaths, Varkid-boost. Then it was time to go for TVHM with selected regular players made friends with and do mod-ing hacking, the only thing that kept the game alive in TVHM was loot and getting to Level 50 and killing Terramorphous.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so all the missions that we completed in my game progress are shown as completed when you start solo game?



Yes.


anaklusmos said:


> that's what i was worried about, since i love to jump around on every single box and try to get into every nook and cranny just to find some secret.... The rush we have to go with in Co-op kills that as many ppl dont like dawdling around when all the enemies are dead



Exactly.



sam said:


> try exploration in PT2. complete PT1 with co-op



Well my exams are coming so I have to pause gaming for nearly one month so I guess by then all people would have completed this game already and I'll just get a new character to play the Story mode, better this way.



sam_738844 said:


> thats the reason why , i completed bl2 thoroughly in my first play through with Gunzie with my room-mate in LAN, we went out opening every god damn box in pandora, the same we did in bl1, in MP its never possible to perfectly sync with players who are on different missions.
> You guys are lucky playing with known friends though. The amount of craziness i saw in MP was sometimes disturbing, i witnessed duel between players just to decide which side mission to play  , at first most of them never played bl1, some dint even know loot color codes, the moment they knew about loot, they only went for big-bosses, i remember when i played with axton in MP, "Talon of God" mission, i used to find games , join, and see that they were killing the vault-creature, every time, i killed that beast like 30-35 times with like a country full of different people, there was nothing to gain after that, very few got any oranges. Every bits and pieces of the game was beaten including easter-egg, god-liaths, Varkid-boost. Then it was time to go for TVHM with selected regular players made friends with and do mod-ing hacking, the only thing that kept the game alive in TVHM was loot and getting to Level 50 and killing Terramorphous.



Well at-least we don't duel for missions, simple reason is enough for all of us.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ guess you've levelled up by now to use the guns i gave you


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

sam said:


> try exploration in PT2. complete PT1 with co-op



what's this PT1 and PT2?


----------



## Jripper (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry people(piyush,ghouse nd co.) couldn't join yesterday. Have to study for cat -_-


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> what's this PT1 and PT2?



playthrough 1 (normal mode), playthrough 2 (true vault hunter mode, unlocked once normal mode is completed)



sam_738844 said:


> thats the reason why , i completed bl2 thoroughly in my first play through with Gunzie with my room-mate in LAN, we went out opening every god damn box in pandora, the same we did in bl1, in MP its never possible to perfectly sync with players who are on different missions.
> You guys are lucky playing with known friends though. The amount of craziness i saw in MP was sometimes disturbing, i witnessed duel between players just to decide which side mission to play  , at first most of them never played bl1, some dint even know loot color codes, the moment they knew about loot, they only went for big-bosses, i remember when i played with axton in MP, "Talon of God" mission, i used to find games , join, and see that they were killing the vault-creature, every time, i killed that beast like 30-35 times with like a country full of different people, there was nothing to gain after that, very few got any oranges. Every bits and pieces of the game was beaten including easter-egg, god-liaths, Varkid-boost. Then it was time to go for TVHM with selected regular players made friends with and do mod-ing hacking, the only thing that kept the game alive in TVHM was loot and getting to Level 50 and killing Terramorphous.



so how many times have you spawned Vermivorous (solo or group)?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ guess you've levelled up by now to use the guns i gave you


that level 17 slag smg that you gave me is really helpful against badass enemies 
also when ever you join our game i always see that you have crazy weapons...how to get those?



Jripper said:


> Sorry people(piyush,ghouse nd co.) couldn't join yesterday. Have to study for cat -_-



we played like 2 side missions yesterday and then stopped playing....will you come today?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

sam said:


> playthrough 1 (normal mode), playthrough 2 (true vault hunter mode, unlocked once normal mode is completed)
> 
> 
> 
> so how many times have you spawned Vermivorous (solo or group)?



solo never. Co-op  twice, never in caustic caverns, i guess the info  is fake that it can be found there, only found first time near tiny-tina's workshop, unfortunately we spawned it in TVHM and it was a nightmare for all four of us, a weak-link maya (who was supposed to revive us with res from distance ) got pinned so many times  with vermi's spits that we almost fed up, but then finally after lot of blazing and grenade and RL, it got killed and dropped legendary class mod. Second time i almost missed the fun, i just joined when three other almost killed it, it was so sudden, it dropped something which was definitely a legendary Rocket Launcher which i guess was "norfleet" but the gunzie there looted it fast and disconnected 

I will list here the Legendary weapons list and where to find them, am not saying by performing the involved mentioned act will give you the loot but the possibility is definitely there. I will also mention how many of them i genuinely had in my possession before i hacked/modded BL2. Weapons mentioned below i can have all anytime, for shields and class mods there are no other way other than to get legit.

Pistols 

1. Gub 
Dropped by Laney White in The Fridge. "Abt natural." High chance of elemental effect and large magazine. 

2. Hornet 
Dropped by Knuckledragger in Southern Shelf. "Fear the swarm!" Fires large bursts of 3-11 bullets. High Elemental Effect 

3. Maggie 
Dropped by Mick Zafford in The Dust (support the Hodunks) "Monty's wife don't take no guff." Fires a 6-12 pellet shotgun spread at the cost of one bullet.

4. Thunderball Fists (got in co-op, higher drop probability) 
Dropped by Captain Flynt in Southern Shelf. "I can have such a thing?" Fires a blue orb that does shock damage, then explodes within a few seconds. 

5. Gunerang 
Dropped by Rakk Man in The Fridge. "Give it a burl!" Gun is thrown like a boomerang during reload. 

6. Unkempt Harold ( Solo PT1 with Gunzerker)
Dropped by Savage Lee in Three Horns Divide. "Did I fire six shots, or only five? Three? Seven. Whatever." Fire three bullets which split into mini rockets. 

7. Rapid Infinity 
Dropped by Doc Mercy in Three Horns Valley. "It's closer than you think! (No it isn't)" Infinite ammo. Recoil is shaped like an infinity sign.

8. Logan's Gun 
Dropped by Wilhelm in End of the Line. "Gun, Gunner!" Rounds explode twice upon impact. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SMG's

1. Slagga 
Dropped by the Hodunks in The Dust. "blagaga." Slag element. Three pellets per bullet. 

2. Emperor 
Dropped by The Assassins in Southpaw Steam & Power. "You know... For him." Fires six shot burst when zoomed. 

3. B1tch 
Dropped by BNK3R in The Bunker. "yup. back." Firing increases accuracy, critical hit bonus damage. 

4. Hellfire ( Rare drop, saw it to drop, looted later got every variation of it by hack)
Dropped by Scorch in Frostburn Canyon. "We don't need no fire." High fire elemental damage. Stacks with each shot. 

5. Baby Maker 
Dropped by Madame Von Bartlesby in Tundra Express "Who's a widdle gunny wunny."Gun will explode like MIRV grenade when thrown.” 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Assault Rifles

1. Madhous! ( relatively less rare, wicked gun, i found it less useful though, no elemental) 
Dropped by Mad Dog in Lynchwood. "It's a Madhouse! A MADHOUSE!!!" Bullets fired split into two upon impact and bounce, bullets become faster after every bounce.

2. Veruc 
Dropped by Mobley in The Dust. "I want that rifle, daddy!" 3-projectile horizontal spread. Spread size shrinks while zoomed. 

3. Hammer Buster 
Dropped by McNally in The Dust. "Gar! Gorarr! My dad's a scientist! GWARRRR!!!!" 
Unusually high bullet damage compared to other similar rifles. 

4. KerBlaster 
Dropped by Midge-mong in Southern Shelf. "Torgue got more BOOM!" Fires a bullet sized rocket that explodes on contact, dropping a grenade that deals the same damage as the bullet.

5. Shredifier 
Dropped by Any boss. No specific loot pool! "Speed Kills!" Has a very high rate of fire which increases as the barrel spins. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shotguns

1. Conference Call ( slag one i got, dint like much, later got other variations from slot hack)
Dropped by The Warrior in Vault of the Warrior. "Let's just ping everyone at once." Low pellet count. When fired, main spray projects forward as normal, but an additional two streams of pellets fly across the screen perpendicular to initial shot. Forms a "T" pattern.

2. Striker 
Dropped by Old Slappy in Highlands Outwash. "Fandir? Thirteen." Very high accuracy, low spread shotgun. Like all other Jakobs shotguns, fires as fast as trigger is pulled. Grants additional Critical Damage, often around the magnitude of 72% additional Crit. Damage.

3. Deliverance 
Dropped by Tumba in Wildlife Exploitation Preserve. "Kiki got a shotgun." When reloaded, shotgun is thrown like other Tediore weapons. Discarded weapon then homes in on enemies while firing remaining ammo and explodes on contact.

4. Flakker 
Dropped by The Warrior in Vault of the Warrior. "Flak the World" Many projectiles are fired in a flak-like pattern in the direction in which the player is facing. 

5. Sledge's Shotgun ( saw it looted, was dropped multiple times, this weapon was also there in BL1, better than sledge's)
Dropped by Smash Head in The Fridge. "The Legend Lives." Fires two shots in rapid succession. High pellet count. May be accompanied by a random elemental status effect.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sniper Rifles 

1. Pitchfork ( too much ammo consuming, still have two pieces of this)
Dropped by Terramorphous the Invincible in Terramorphous Peak. "Mainstream'd!" 
Fires a burst of 5 shots for the cost of one. Shots are distributed along a horizontal line, forming a pitchfork pattern.

2. Invader
Dropped by Saturn in Arid Nexus - Badlands. "The Executioner has arrived." When firing while scoped, fires a five (5) round burst in a straight pattern. 

3. Skullmasher 
Dropped by Son of Mothrakk in Wildlife Exploitation Preserve. "Makes your brain hurt." 
Fires five (5) rounds while consuming one ammo. Pattern is similar to a shotgun, but all five may land on center.

4. Volcano
Dropped by The Warrior in Vault of the Warrior. "Pele humbly requests a sacrifice, if it's not too much trouble." Fires a fire bolt that does bonus Fire elemental damage. Fire effect spreads to nearby enemies.

5. Longbow
Dropped by Badass Creeper in Caustic Caverns. "Ceci n'est pas une Sniper Rifle." 
Does not have a scope. Fires Minecraft arrows affected by gravity instead of bullets. Flavor text translated "This is not a Sniper Rifle." 

6. White Death/Lyuda
Dropped by Gettle in The Dust. "Man Killer." Fires three bullets in a horizontal pattern at the cost of one ammo. Deals additional 125% critical damage.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rocket Launchers

1. Badaboom 
Dropped by King Mong in Eridium Blight. "Multi-kill." Fires six rockets at the cost of one rocket ammo. 

2. Pyrophobia 
Dropped by Incinerator Clayton in Frostburn Canyon. "It's actually a fairly rational fear in this case." Rockets continually explode during flight. 

3. Bunny 
Dropped by Chubby enemies in various locations. "Hippity Hoppity!" After reloading, the gun bounces along the ground in a random, forward motion, while randomly dropping active grenades as it bounces.

4. Nukem 
Dropped by Black Queen in The Dust. "Name Dropper." Explodes in a nuclear fashion when fired. High splash damage.

5. Mongol 
Dropped by Dukino's Mom in Lynchwood. "The horde will always return!" At the cost of two ammo pers shot, it fires a large rocket which fires smaller rockets as it goes.

6. Norfleet ( saw to drop, looted, got back from slot hack) 
Dropped by Vermivorous the Invincible (must be spawned). "Blows Up Everything!!!" Fires 3 E-Tech rockets that travel erratically and at a slow speed but deal massive damage.

7. Hive 
Blue rarity but included because its awesome. Dropped by Saturn in Arid Nexus- Badlands. "full of bees." A beehive is fired that deploys small homing rockets. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grenades

1. Bonus Package 
Dropped by Boom Bewm in Southern Shelf. "2x more awesome, bonus extreme!" A second set of child grenades spawn after first set explodes. 

2. Bouncing Bonnie 
Dropped by Loot Midgets in various locations. "Your sister is such a b1tch."
Similar to a bettie grenade, but bounces horizontally. Secondary grenades are thrown with bouncing bettie effect.

3. Fastball 
Dropped by Boll in Three Horns. "Forget the curveball Ricky, give him the heater."
Straight throw that bounces if it hits terrain, explodes on impact if it hits an enemy.

4. Fire Bee 
Dropped by Unknown (Hunter Hellquist?) "Bees are coming!" Deploys a four sided spinning flame jet that throws out random fire bombs. 

5. Leech 
Dropped by The Warrior in Vault of the Warrior. "A skillful leech is better far, than half a hundred men of war." Second set of child grenades with a high burn dam per second spawn after first set explodes. Leeches directly for as much health damage dealt. 

6. Quasar ( its not as badass as it sounds )
Dropped by Ultimate Badass Varkid. "E=mc^(OMG)/wtf"
Pulls in enemies before causing damage before causing massive damage after explosion. 

7. Rolling Thunder 
Dropped by Wilhelm in Highlands Outwash. "The thunder shall bring forth the pain!" Bounces like a Betty. After 8 bounces explodes like a MIRV. 

8. Storm Front 
Dropped by Rat Brothers Lee, Mike, Dan, or Ralph in Bloodshot Stronghold."Some times lightning does strike twice." Element: Elecricity. Explodes like a MIRV creating an AOE electrical field then explodes again. 

9. Pandemic 
Dropped by Mortar in Sawtooth Cauldron. 'Spread the sickness.' Element:Corrosive Explodes like a MIRV creating 3 baby grenades that home in on enemies. 

10. Nasty Surprise 
Dropped by Vermivorous the Invincible anywhere there are varkid. "Supplies!" 
Teleports, reappears and splits into four child grenades near enemies in front of the player.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shields

1. The Transformer 
Dropped by Pimon in Wildlife Exploitation Preserve. "There's more than your eye can see." High chance of enemy bullet absorption. Shield HP recharges when shock damage is received. Immunity to electricity.

2. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot 
Dropped by Chubby Enemies in various locations. "Situation normal..." Has a chance to drop explosive IED's and shield boosters when hit. Explosives hurt friendlies and enemies alike.

3. The Sham 
Dropped by BNk3R in The Bunker. "Wow, I CAN do this all day!" Has a high bullet absorb rate. All bullets absorbed are added to your ammo.

4. The Bee 
Dropped by Hunter Hellquist in Arid Nexus - Boneyard. "Float like a butterfly..." When fully charged, next weapon shot deals bonus Amp Damage. Shot drain is always 0 and shields must be fully charged to fire amp shot. You DO NOT have to take damage for the shield to give you the Amp Damage again the shield just has to be at full capacity.

5. Fabled Tortoise ( only this i got, later gave to someone, incredible health reduction, incredible shield boost !)
Dropped by Blue in Caustic Caverns. "Win by a hare" Very high capacity but reduces max health. Speed is reduced while shield is active but increased when shield is depleted.

6. Black Hole ( co-op, a guy was already wearing this, he gave it to me in exchange of a slagga, i knew why later...)
Dropped by Foreman Jasper in Opportunity "You are the center of the universe." When depleted nearby enemies are pulled toward you and releases shock nova blast. 

7. Impaler 
Dropped by The Warrior in Vault of the Warrior. "Vlad would be proud" Launches corrosive homing spikes when damaged by bullets. Deals corrosive spike damage to melee attackers.

8. Neogenator 
Dropped by Spycho in Frostburn Canyon. "For an impenetrable shield stand inside yourself." Matches elemental resistance of last damage recieved. Regenerates health when active. Damage to shield increases health regeneration rate also increases max health.

9. Hide of Terramorphous 
Dropped by Terramorphous in Terramorphous Peak "...His hide turned the mightiest tame..." When depleted, melee attacks deal bonus roid damage. Releases a fire nova blast when depleted. Shield must fully recharge between blasts. Does spike damage to melee attackers.

10. The Cradle
Dropped by Henry in Highlands."...to the grave." When shield depletes, it is thrown away like an explosive then "reloaded" like a tediore gun.

11. Flame of the Firehawk (everyone gets it)
Dropped as a mission award for Cult Following: The Enkindling "From the ashes she will rise" Continually releases fire nova blasts when depleted. Must fully recharge between novas


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2013)

A link will do better: List of Legendary Items (Borderlands 2). BTW which gun you gave ghouse? Slagga?

I received 99% of my legendary killing Loot Midgets. Yesterday found Slagga, Maggie and a Legendary Class Mod in Thousand Cuts. Still to find Norfleet though as LLM doesn't drop it and i can't solo raid bosses yet. Tried to solo Hyperius once but got my butt kicked.



sam_738844 said:


> solo never. Co-op  twice, never in caustic caverns, i guess the info  is fake that it can be found there, only found first time near tiny-tina's workshop, unfortunately we spawned it in TVHM and it was a nightmare for all four of us, a weak-link maya (who was supposed to revive us with res from distance ) got pinned so many times  with vermi's spits that we almost fed up, but then finally after lot of blazing and grenade and RL, it got killed and dropped legendary class mod. Second time i almost missed the fun, i just joined when three other almost killed it, it was so sudden, it dropped something which was definitely a legendary Rocket Launcher which i guess was "norfleet" but the gunzie there looted it fast and disconnected





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VkZaevB.jpg*i.imgur.com/Yl4yglP.jpg


what do you think? BTW, this was pure luck.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ God, never thought of boosting a varkid inside the crusher hall ! amazing, but yes luck, thats why i gave up the idea later on, even knowing that Vermi is considered more tough than terra and has super-cool loot. Was tired , and it made me look like a *Varkid welfare and Farm department* worker ...always nourishing them and telling cop-guys "dont kill...dont destroy pod"


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 28, 2013)

sam said:


> A link will do better: List of Legendary Items (Borderlands 2). BTW which gun you gave ghouse? Slagga?



ya he gave me slagga with 56x3 dmg and 89 clip size....right now two magazines are enough for badass enemies or else it was difficult to kill them


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

is it just me or something that happens everytime you open a golden key chest.... suddenly im 1 shotting all enemies (except the bosses)


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

i guess i gave gameranand a lot of loot that day, and jripper too, infinity gun was there too ...



anaklusmos said:


> is it just me or something that happens everytime you open a golden key chest.... suddenly im 1 shotting all enemies (except the bosses)



your current level is higher than the enemies' you are killing by a great margin. There is nothing to do with golden key chest.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2013)

This Vermi you are talking about, does it spawns randomly if we let the varkid to go into its max lvl stage?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ guess you've levelled up by now to use the guns i gave you



Not yet still on level 20.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ God, never thought of boosting a varkid inside the crusher hall ! amazing, but yes luck, thats why i gave up the idea later on, even knowing that Vermi is considered more tough than terra and has super-cool loot. Was tired , and it made me look like a *Varkid welfare and Farm department* worker ...always nourishing them and telling cop-guys "dont kill...dont destroy pod"



purple Jakobs assault rifle with amp sheild (not bee), turret with rockets, purple Hyperion SMG and 15min of non stop shooting and i was able to reduce it to 3/4th health. I would have most likely run out of ammo before i can take it down. It spawned from an adult to vermi in like 5min. at one moment i completely neglected the ultimate until it landed and morphed. i was excited than scared despite the fact that taking him down is going to be a near impossible task.

I tried spawning vermi in Tundra but lacks proper hiding space. CC has is the best place for spawning vermi in solo.



Piyush said:


> This Vermi you are talking about, does it spawns randomly if we let the varkid to go into its max lvl stage?



yes. but morphing chance is really low unless you are doing 4P co-op and playing in TVHM/UVHM. most varkid will morph to Super Badass but won't go any higher. doesn't spawn in normal mode. For me out of 10 Ultimate Badass Varkrid (evolved from like 50-60 Supers) that i managed to morph in Caustic Caverns, only 1 became Vermi.



ghouse12311 said:


> ya he gave me slagga with 56x3 dmg and 89 clip size....right now two magazines are enough for badass enemies or else it was difficult to kill them



even i am using some lv 20 slagga with lv 50 gunzerker. a bullet or two slags any enemy.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> we played like 2 side missions yesterday and then stopped playing....will you come today?




Sorry man cat exams tomorrow  Can you wait just one more day? I can join again from tomorrow night. 
You can help out rock2702 progress in his story or do side missions today if you want to wait. Goddamn exams -_-


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Sorry man cat exams tomorrow  Can you wait just one more day? I can join again from tomorrow night.
> You can help out rock2702 progress in his story or do side missions today if you want to wait. Goddamn exams -_-



np...i have some work today anyway...lets play from tomorrow...you focus on your exam


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2013)

No problem from my side either. You go nail the exams


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2013)

Going to make a new character for Story mode. No Co-Op with him though my 20 level char is all for Co-Op.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys , i am jealous seeing you all play coop . I want to play it but for some reason i dont have interest even though it is selling for cheap . I have already played the game back in 2012 and didn't liked much though i never tried coop . Can any of you guys who were not intersted about the game , but end up buying it share his experience ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Guys , i am jealous seeing you all play coop . I want to play it but for some reason i dont have interest even though it is selling for cheap . I have already played the game back in 2012 and didn't liked much though i never tried coop . Can any of you guys who were not intersted about the game , but end up buying it share his experience ?



Never happens to me. I only buy games which I know I'll like.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2013)

@Ghouse, Jripper, Anand
Are you guys free today? I'm gonna try DPUH gifted to me by Sam Talukdar


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

when ur playing? what is DPUH...ohh sorry Unkempt Harold  the double penetrating part sounds vulgar 


btw i have too many orange loot around level 24-26, anyone interested can ping me in steam.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> when ur playing? What is dpuh...ohh sorry unkempt harold  the double penetrating part sounds vulgar :d
> 
> 
> btw i have too many orange loot around level 24-26, anyone interested can ping me in steam.



:d :d :d


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Guys , i am jealous seeing you all play coop . I want to play it but for some reason i dont have interest even though it is selling for cheap . I have already played the game back in 2012 and didn't liked much though i never tried coop . Can any of you guys who were not intersted about the game , but end up buying it share his experience ?



Well you can say something of the sort happened to me. When BL2 was released, I got the  p*****d version from a friend, tried it for about 30 mins, before I got bored and somewhat overwhelmed by the number of things in the game(especially the weapons). But when i paid and bought it this time (  ), I'm definitely enjoying it a LOT, especially the sensory overload of the number of weapons and enemies


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @Ghouse, Jripper, Anand
> Are you guys free today? I'm gonna try DPUH gifted to me by Sam Talukdar



i can play today after 9 not sure about Jripper....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @Ghouse, Jripper, Anand
> Are you guys free today? I'm gonna try DPUH gifted to me by Sam Talukdar



What time ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What time ??



earlier we decided to play after ~9PM, so we will play around that time...can you come today? your turret is really helpful


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> earlier we decided to play after ~9PM, so we will play around that time...can you come today? your turret is really helpful



OK...I guess I can play for an hour or two. Just ping me when you play.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

McNally dropping Lady Fist with 800% critical hit damage. Those who have unlocked/completed Bane, better farm a couple of elemental ones.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dukino's mom dropped the elephant gun version of Borderlands2 yesterday, blue one but i  like this good-old friend, no scope, high damage, one-shot-one-kill


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Finally now have 4 weapon slots for me. Now I am liking the game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 30, 2013)

sam said:


> McNally dropping Lady Fist with 800% critical hit damage. Those who have unlocked/completed Bane, better farm a couple of elemental ones.



what are you talking about, I don't understand anything..and what is Bane?

@gameranand coming today? Piyush and Jripper will come and we will play after 9PM as usual...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2013)

Bane is an unusual weapon available as a reward from this quest named Bane iirc. The gun literally "speaks/shouts"


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Bane is an unusual weapon available as a reward from this quest named Bane iirc. The gun literally "speaks/shouts"



its that slag smg which slows down the player when equipped and has funny dialogues?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Dukino's mom dropped the elephant gun version of Borderlands2 yesterday, blue one but i  like this good-old friend, no scope, high damage, one-shot-one-kill



she doesn't drop, you get it as a reward for completing the mission. BTW, Elephant Gun do makes a return in B2 (as a rare drop) but requires the Hammerlock DLC: Elephant Gun



ghouse12311 said:


> what are you talking about, I don't understand anything..and what is Bane?





ghouse12311 said:


> its that slag smg which slows down the player when equipped and has funny dialogues?



yes that mission involves picking up ECHO recorders. McNally is one of them and has to be killed. Because of loot hunt, till tonight he'll drop the Lady Fist.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2013)

useless bane


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> its that slag smg which slows down the player when equipped and has funny dialogues?


 .yes.but my bane was electric


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

sam said:


> *she doesn't drop, you get it as a reward for completing the mission.* BTW, *Elephant Gun do makes a return in B2 (as a rare drop) but requires the Hammerlock DLC: *Elephant Gun



yeah reward, i meant that, no drop, and i dont have DLC's , is there any specific legendary weapon found in DLCs too ?

funny thing while playing with serpent, he was normally running like snail with a bane in hand, i could still hear the "weapon switch" voice comin outta of it, he thought it was a network problem, and he was lagging so damn much that he couldnt move   lol.

jripper and gameranand, played most of the times with me, thanks a lot to both of you and glad i could help leveling them up by at least +2.

@sam is there a random tip amount to moxii which also brings the infinite gun apart from Doc Mercy  and chubbies??, heard that long ago in a forum, think its not true though, i also forgot the exact amount of tip which brings her "good and bad touches"



Piyush said:


> Bane is an unusual weapon available as a reward from this quest named Bane iirc. The gun literally "speaks/shouts"




yeah may be its the only thing in the game after the AI Core Shield/Weapon ( after the install AI core mission) which speaks


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @sam is there a random tip amount to moxii which also brings the infinite gun apart from Doc Mercy  and chubbies??, heard that long ago in a forum, think its not true though, i also forgot the exact amount of tip which brings her "good and bad touches"



I read on the borderlands wiki that the tip amount is random or not known


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> funny thing while playing with serpent, he was normally running like snail with a bane in hand, i could still hear the "weapon switch" voice comin outta of it, he thought it was a network problem, and he was lagging so damn much that he couldnt move   lol.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> yeah reward, i meant that, no drop, and i dont have DLC's , is there any specific legendary weapon found in DLCs too ?



DLC are more focussed on Seraph gear (dropped by Raids or bought from Seraph vendor using Sereph crystals dropped by Raids) than Legendary. Quest as well as rare drops are unique. AFAIK only Tiny Tina's DLC gives Legendary and that also only grenades. Here are a bunch of items i found which outperform known legendary.

Vladof Rapier: 200% melee damage.
Dahl SandHawk: 8 bullet burst fire. no multiplier so coupled with BEE so full amp damage.
Torgue SWORDSPLOSION: Shotgun that fires a sword.
Jakobs Roughride: shield with 0 capacity.



sam_738844 said:


> funny thing while playing with serpent, he was normally running like snail with a bane in hand, i could still hear the "weapon switch" voice comin outta of it, he thought it was a network problem, and he was lagging so damn much that he couldnt move   lol.







sam_738844 said:


> @sam is there a random tip amount to moxii which also brings the infinite gun apart from Doc Mercy  and chubbies??, heard that long ago in a forum, think its not true though, i also forgot the exact amount of tip which brings her "good and bad touches"



nope. Moxxi doesn't reward infinity. And the amount for the Touch guns look to be Playthough specific. For PT1 it is around 20k, for PT2, i tipped her almost 300,000$.



sam_738844 said:


> yeah may be its the only thing in the game after the AI Core Shield/Weapon ( after the install AI core mission) which speaks



there is a 3rd gun that also speaks but in a female voice. Morningstar.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Torgue SWORDSPLOSION: Shotgun that fires a sword.
Jakobs Roughride: shield with 0 capacity.*

devs were on cocaine man, i tell u


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *Torgue SWORDSPLOSION: Shotgun that fires a sword.
> Jakobs Roughride: shield with 0 capacity.*
> 
> devs were on cocaine man, i tell u



What does that Shield do then ??


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *Torgue SWORDSPLOSION: Shotgun that fires a sword.
> Jakobs Roughride: shield with 0 capacity.*
> 
> devs were on cocaine man, i tell u



many of the BL2 players simply SWORDSPLOSION all the enemies (thats their way of saying 1 sword 1 kill). You should seriously play TTAONK, the entire DLC is full of items that make you laugh all the time. Even the dialogues are extremely funny with the NPC chipping in with funny lines.



gameranand said:


> What does that Shield do then ??



increase max health and offers 20% resistance. For most of the classes it is POS, for Krieg it is a blessing.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah well too much health is never a thing for me. The bigger the shield the better.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well too much health is never a thing for me. The bigger the shield the better.



you are playing as Axton right? then its of no use to you as most of his skill gets activated only when his shield is full. for Krieg its the exact opposite with cooldown, fire rate, salt the wound and many more skill activate once shield is down.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2013)

sam said:


> you are playing as Axton right? then its of no use to you as most of his skill gets activated only when his shield is full. for Krieg its the exact opposite with cooldown, fire rate, salt the wound and many more skill activate once shield is down.



Exactly. All my buffs like Health Regen or damage gets kicked in when I have my shields.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 31, 2013)

Gearbox posted another shift code for halloween skins for all characters

PC code: K3K33-SFH5X-WBX5B-BJB33-Z9J3F


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2013)

^^thanks


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> Gearbox posted another shift code for halloween skins for all characters
> 
> PC code: K3K33-SFH5X-WBX5B-BJB33-Z9J3F



Thanks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

sam said:


> many of the BL2 players simply SWORDSPLOSION all the enemies (thats their way of saying 1 sword 1 kill). You should seriously play TTAONK, the entire DLC is full of items that make you laugh all the time. Even the dialogues are extremely funny with the NPC chipping in with funny lines.



you were right, i bought the DLC yesterday and its too damn funny  , the background score and visuals are also tempting, dialogues, random events and game changing scenes are added icings. Great gameplay, the DLC alone brought my interest back in BL2 again. 

Q: seraph crystals? how to get and why needed?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Yeah I remember us fighting pixies xDD


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Yeah I remember us fighting pixies xDD



i later found that if u dont hurt them and "catch" them, they prove to be ur ally in fight for a time, they give health and shield boost, speed boost, ammo refill..its kinda great having one of em on ur side.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> you were right, i bought the DLC yesterday and its too damn funny  , the background score and visuals are also tempting, dialogues, random events and game changing scenes are added icings. Great gameplay, the DLC alone brought my interest back in BL2 again.
> 
> Q: seraph crystals? how to get and why needed?



Raid bosses drop seraph crystals or from Tiny Tina Lootsplosion Slot Machine. You can buy Seraph weapons which basically are enhanced version of quest items. 1 raid kill drop only around 10 crystals.



sam_738844 said:


> i later found that if u dont hurt them and "catch" them, they prove to be ur ally in fight for a time, they give health and shield boost, speed boost, ammo refill..its kinda great having one of em on ur side.



if you kill them instead they guarantee drop a purple item.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2013)

Better to kill them then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2013)

Great to see so many people playing this game now. As for me I have completed the game 2 times(almost the third time on Ultimate Vault Hunter). Clocked over 110 hours(the time Steam tells me, probably played quite a lot more if I count my offline time).

So how many of you have beaten Terramorphous? And the other ultimate bosses of the DLCs?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 1, 2013)

i have one question to all the people who have already finished this game and have level 50 characters...why don't you level up your character to level 72? anyone here has a level 72 character?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have one question to all the people who have already finished this game and have level 50 characters...why don't you level up your character to level 72? anyone here has a level 72 character?



Not worth the effort and time

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Not worth the effort and time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2



why? after reaching level 50 with a character, the game gets boring or something?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> why? after reaching level 50 with a character, the game gets boring or something?



No.you get fedup of getting ffyl by 6 bullets of a bandit
It's really comical how fast you die in uvhm 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2013)

5hr of continuous farming of those Creepers and only 2 Blockhead 



ghouse12311 said:


> i have one question to all the people who have already finished this game and have level 50 characters...why don't you level up your character to level 72? anyone here has a level 72 character?



that UVHM2. max is 61 those who have GOTY.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> No.you get fedup of getting ffyl by 6 bullets of a bandit
> It's really comical how fast you die in uvhm



you need better gear. and slag. it gets difficult because of 4X health but its definitely playable with proper gear.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Great to see so many people playing this game now. As for me I have completed the game 2 times(almost the third time on Ultimate Vault Hunter). Clocked over 110 hours(the time Steam tells me, probably played quite a lot more if I count my offline time).
> 
> So how many of you have beaten Terramorphous? And the other ultimate bosses of the DLCs?



195 Hours. Still Playing

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Borderlands22013-11-0123-00-05-17_zps5326e967.jpg


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Borderlands22013-11-0123-01-46-95_zps7342e3f7.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Plasma Caster, KerBlaster, Sledge Shotgun, Railer, Volcano, Emperor, Adaptive shield, Tediore shotgun, Dahl spingun. All these guns are on my hate list and looks like you prefer E-tech a lot. If i had to play with your build, i won't last more than a few minutes. Lyuda, Hornet & UH are the only guns we have in common.

Still remember the Sledge Shotgun from Borderlands. 1 shot and everybody goes flying through the air.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2013)

Damn that Class mod is like awesome.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2013)

if you download UVHM2, you get 3 additional legendary class mod per character (total 5). obviously it'll be a rare drop from some enemy but with the GOTY pack, its only 2 per class (1 legendary, 1 slayer of terra)

BTW you need something like this:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sMvkflU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tId8lpN.jpg



@sam_738844, update your game. GB released some update that increased ammo carrying capacity as well as backpack for 100 eridium bars.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 2, 2013)

games are already up to date man, those are old chars , first two i completed with, dont play with them anymore


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2013)

I wont be able to play for 2 weeks. If anyone wants to co-op with Ghouse, Jripper and Anand, then I can give you my lvl 22 Psycho save file.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I wont be able to play for 2 weeks. If anyone wants to co-op with Ghouse, Jripper and Anand, then I can give you my lvl 22 Psycho save file.



I also can't play for a month because of the exams.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I wont be able to play for 2 weeks. If anyone wants to co-op with Ghouse, Jripper and Anand, then I can give you my lvl 22 Psycho save file.



hey man i don't want to disturb our game..lets continue our game whenever we can...will play with some other character till then

also can someone tell me how to take backup of the save file please...


----------



## Jripper (Nov 2, 2013)

Just copy the save game folder. And okay I will play with maya then  Even I have some interviews to prepare for.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 2, 2013)

sam said:


> ^ Plasma Caster, KerBlaster, Sledge Shotgun, Railer, Volcano, Emperor, Adaptive shield, Tediore shotgun, Dahl spingun. All these guns are on my hate list and looks like you prefer E-tech a lot. If i had to play with your build, i won't last more than a few minutes. Lyuda, Hornet & UH are the only guns we have in common.
> 
> Still remember the Sledge Shotgun from Borderlands. 1 shot and everybody goes flying through the air.



WHAT ARE YOU?Did you do a Ph.D in borderlands 2  how can you recognize the guns so easily


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey man i don't want to disturb our game..lets continue our game whenever we can...will play with some other character till then
> 
> also can someone tell me how to take backup of the save file please...



thanks man... will inform you after 2 weeks most probably


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> WHAT ARE YOU?Did you do a Ph.D in borderlands 2  how can you recognize the guns so easily



ask some of the more addicted guys. they can tell which manufacturer (tediore, torgue, jakobs, etc) parts the gun is using. and i have used all those guns before and come across a lot in chests.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 2, 2013)

completed the game again...in normal mode with Maya. some interesting loot that i came across. And wish you all fellow vault hunters a very very happy Diwali 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-03_00001_zpsb2ba442f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-03_00003_zps2596150c.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-03_00002_zps9b0b23c3.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-01_00006_zps160686a6.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-01_00004_zpsa5cfa5e4.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-01_00002_zps10cc2093.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2013-11-01_00003_zpsab3b076e.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 2, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^
How many hrs did you farm for all that?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2013)

That Assault Rifle looks real nice. Everything is perfect, just my kinda gun.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2013)

for some strange reason i am finding UVHM (with Krieg) to be easy than TVHM. The 4X health increase for enemies make it easy for him to keep his health full.

Axton unlocked UVHM too but first going to try my hands on Vermi & Terra in TVHM. Vermi if i manage to spawn him again (looks really difficult) else Terra.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 13, 2013)

m still waiting for flipkart offer..............


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

See if its available on Ebay at that price or not. It might come back on FK quite late.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 13, 2013)

I am willing to play Borderlands 2 Co-op, hit me on steam if you want to play too 
steamcommunity.com/id/acidbased/


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 13, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I am willing to play Borderlands 2 Co-op, hit me on steam if you want to play too
> steamcommunity.com/id/acidbased/



starting a new game?

i have a lvl 3 mechromancer...will ping you as soon as i get home today...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> starting a new game?
> 
> i have a lvl 3 mechromancer...will ping you as soon as i get home today...



I got to lvl 10  
but i dont mind creating a new charachter 

Edit: Your id is Ichika no Ecchi, just saw


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 14, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I got to lvl 10
> but i dont mind creating a new charachter
> 
> Edit: Your id is Ichika no Ecchi, just saw



what ISP do u have? i joined your game but it was lagging and sometimes i couldn't even see the enemies, they were just attacking me...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> what ISP do u have? i joined your game but it was lagging and sometimes i couldn't even see the enemies, they were just attacking me...



MTNL


BTW I am on the mission to follow bloodshed signs but there are way too many monsters.. Should i kill them to get exp or just keep moving evading their attacks to complete the mission?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2013)

my first E-Tech relic dropped by a Legendary Loot Midget. These things got health comparable to some of the super bosses. slag + unkempt harold and they laugh at my face as if nothing happened.

*i.imgur.com/RUrTNdn.jpg

*Update:* each Legendary Loot Midget kill grants 1 E-Tech relic + sometimes a legendary item. But UVHM is difficult and i wrong move means getting crippled.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2013)

Unkempt Harold looks like an el-cheapo gun infront of this
*i.imgur.com/EPxRq6U.jpg


----------

